#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  التغيير محلك سر.....التغيير علي الطريقة المصرية

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

التغيير محلك سر.....التغيير علي الطريقة المصرية

هل حقا مصر غير قابلة للتغيير والتطوير والتحديث
وتغيير وتجديد الدم
؟!
فما قولكم أنتم يا مثقفين ومثقفات هذا البلد
؟!




 

__


_محمد حسنى مبارك_١٩٨١ - ......


هل حقا نحن رغم أمجادنا التاريخية
وإنجازاتنا الباهرة
في التحنيط
 تجمدنا لأسباب صبيانية

من أهمها
إننا ما زلنا في الحضانه كي جي وان
لكي نتغير زي بقية شعوب العالم

ومن حين لآخر
نسمع التغيير جاي لا محالة

بس إحنا حيرانين نغير إييه الأول
نغير إقتصاد ولا نغير سياسة
الأول
ولا نغيركم أنتم الأول

وحادي بادي
وشالوا حطوا وكلوا علادي

أهو جاي هناك أهوووو
يا ولاد ويا بنات

التغيير جاي
التغيير جاي


فما قولكم أنتم يا مثقفين ومثقفات هذا البلد
؟!

----------


## nefer

أستاذى د.م / جمال الشربينى

التغيير قادم لا محالة
و لكن للأسف هذا التغييرلن يتم إلا بصحوة شعبية
يعنى من الأساس و لكن ليس من القمة 
و أظن أن كلامى مفهوم 
و لكنى أخشى أن هذا التغيير لم يتم إلا كما حدث فى فيلم " شىء من الخوف "

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى د.م / جمال الشربينى
> 
> التغيير قادم لا محالة
> و لكن للأسف هذا التغييرلن يتم إلا بصحوة شعبية
> يعنى من الأساس و لكن ليس من القمة 
> و أظن أن كلامى مفهوم 
> و لكنى أخشى أن هذا التغيير لم يتم إلا كما حدث فى فيلم " شىء من الخوف "


 :f2: 

عزيزي الدكتور
وكيف تجئ هذه الصحوة الشعبية
وقطارات وإتحرقت
وعبارات وغرقت
وسيول وضربت البلاد
وأمراض وتوطنت
وتعليم وباظ
وعشوائيات وإسترطنت
وضرائب عقارية وحتتفرض
وقطاع عام وإتباع
وفساد وعم
وبيوت وإنهارت
وجمهوريه وحتتورث

ياتري إييه اللي
مانع تلك الصحوة الشعبية
؟!
هل هو الخوف اللي كابس
علي أنفاس الشعب
هو السبب 
ولا سياسة فرق تسد
هي السبب

سياسة محتل بريطاني عجوز
توطنت في ربوع الوطن
مكسرهاشي
إلا
ثورة ١٩١٩

 

ثورة الهلال مع الصليب


 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سؤال غاية فى الاهمية استاذى العزيز دكتور جمال
فعلا احنا ليه مابنتغيرش ليه مابنثورش على الظلم بسهولة
ليه بنقبل سياسة الامر الواقع بنفس هادية وراضية اوى كدا.....!!!!!!!!!
سؤال ياريت حضرتك تقدر تجاوبنى عليه لانى بصراحة اعيانى البحث عن اجابة مقنعة ليه
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سؤال غاية فى الاهمية استاذى العزيز دكتور جمال
> فعلا احنا ليه مابنتغيرش ليه مابنثورش على الظلم بسهولة
> ليه بنقبل سياسة الامر الواقع بنفس هادية وراضية اوى كدا.....!!!!!!!!!
> سؤال ياريت حضرتك تقدر تجاوبنى عليه لانى بصراحة اعيانى البحث عن اجابة مقنعة ليه
> تحياتى



السؤال

*ليه مابنثورش على الظلم بسهولة*


*فى الطريق للإجابة*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يثبت الموضوع لفترة ...
على أمل العثور على إجابة مقنعة لسؤالك الهام دكتور جمال وأرجوا مشاركة الاخوة الاعضاء فى البحث عن تلك الاجابة
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يثبت الموضوع لفترة ...
> على أمل العثور على إجابة مقنعة لسؤالك الهام دكتور جمال وأرجوا مشاركة الاخوة الاعضاء فى البحث عن تلك الاجابة
> تحياتى



 :f2: 
*شكرا على التثبيت*
ولكن عليكى الرجوع
للمشاركة رقم 
5

لترى بداية الطريق
فى إتجاه حصولنا
على تلك الإجابة
المقنعة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السؤال
> 
> *ليه مابنثورش على الظلم بسهولة*
> 
> 
> *فى الطريق للإجابة*


*

المحاولة الأولي

**فى الطريق للإجابة المنشودة*
* 
في إنتظارنا لوصول الإجابات الغير مقنعة
من العزيزة جيهان

***




> *ترويض النمرة*
> 
> 
> *ترويض النمرة* أو كاثرين الشرسة هي رواية من أبسط كتابات شكسبير التي تعبر عن المرأة بوجهيها الرقة والعنف وتتحدث عن تاجر ثري لديه ثلاث بنات جميلات أكبرهن وأجملهن كاثرين وقد توفيت زوجته وهن صغيرات السن، وقد عرفت كاثرين الجميلة بكاثرين الشرسة أو المجنونة لانفعالاتها الشديدة بتكسير الأثاث وكل ما يعترض طريقها كلما تقدم عريس لخطبته، وقد زادها عنفها شهرة وانقطع الخاطبون عنها وبذلك أضرت بأختيها الرقيقتين لرفض أبيها تزويجهما قبل كبيرته كاثرين.
> فاضطر الأب المسكين إلى نشر إعلان في البلدة بأنه سيدفع مبلغاً كبيراً لمن تقبل كاثرين به زوجاً فسمع بذلك تاجر شاب غني معروف بحبه للمال وزيادته رغم غناه وسمع عن جمال كاثرين وثرائها فتقدم لخطبتها وكالعادة ثارت كاثرين في وجهه فثار كذلك كالمجنون لكى تخاف وقام بحركات بهلوانية أرعبتها بالفعل فدخل و قال لأبيها إن ابنتك الرقيقة قد قبلت بالزواج مني وكاثرين مرعوبة أن تنطق وقد تم واستطاع بتريشيو بتحويل كاثرين الشرسة إلى كاثرين المطيعة بحيله وعنفه تارة وادعائه الجنون مرة أخرى وتجريدها من الرفاهية لتصبح بذلك أرق وأكثر بنات ابيها طاعة مما دفع أبوها لزيادة إرثها للضعف قائلاً إن كاثرين أصبحت امرأة جديدة بإرث جديد.
> 
> 
>   من ويكيبيديا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عدنا مع محاولة للاجابة عن السؤال يا دكتور ( ملاحظة ان حضرتك رميت الكورة ف ملعبى  ::-s: )

دايما لما بحاول افكر فى سمات ومعالم الشخصية المصرية صورة نهر النيل بتفرض نفسها على خيالى وتفكيرى بشدة
بلاحظ دايما ان سمات نهر النيل هى نفسها سمات الشخصية المصرية ...الهدوء... الثبات والثورة على التغيير ...الاستمرارية ومواصلة الحياة رغم كل شئ ... الوداعة واللين والبعد عن القسوة والعنف ... بحس كمان ان نهر النيل هو نهر حزين وحزنه دا خلاه ينعكس بصورة أو بأخرى على الشخصية المصرية ... بتذكر مقولة الرائع جمال حمدان عن الشعب المصرى لما قال ان المصريين أهل نهر يتميزوا بالإرتباط ويعشقوا الحزن ....!!
لما فكرنا فى يوم من الايام نروض النهر دا ونغير مساره وجزء كبير من تركيبته الثابتة من الاف السنين لما فكرنا نبنى السد العالى لاسباب كتير جدا كأننا غيرنا جزء كمان مهم من تركيبة الشخصية المصرية لان السد منع تماسيح النيل الخطر الرهيب اللى كان كامن فى اعماق النهر دا وكأننا غيرنا معاه الخطر الكامن فى الشخصية المصرية كمان 
طاقة العنف الشرعية اللى بتدافع بيها عن نفسها ....!!! إنعكاس غريب وتأثير متبادل يدعو للدهشة مابين الانسان والنهر العظيم ....
من كام يوم تابعت حلقة العاشرة مساء مع عبد الرحمن الابنودى وكان بيتكلم فيها عن السد العالى لفت نظرى ملاحظته على تكاتف الناس وقت الفيضان التكاتف الرهيب دا وكأنه تكاتف ضد الموت والفناء تكاتف من أجل الحياة نفسها بس كمان لاقيت انه تكاتف فى جوهره المحافظة المستميتة على وضع قائم وثابت نااااااااادرا لما كان الانسان المصرى بيسعى لعمل تغيير جذرى فى حياته 
الظلم اللى تعرض له ومش بس من تلاتين او حتى ستين سنة يا دكتور دا من الاف السنين كان دايما بيبتكر طرق عبقرية لمحاولة الاستمرار تحت ذله وجبروته... زى السخرية والنكتة (الكوميديا السوداء بلغة الدراما)او التحايل اوحتى التواضع بسقف احلامه وطموحاته فى الحرية والكرامة ....آآآآآخر حاجة كان دايما بيفكر فيها هى المواجهة والثورة على الظلم شئ مدهش فعلا وغريب لاقصى درجة 
ساعات بيدينى احساس سلبى اننا شعب بلا كرامة ولا نكترث فعلا لمعنى او قيمة الحرية وساعات وف اوقات ثوراته العنيفة بيدينى احساس مناقض تماما وهو انه عنده كرامة وإيباء مش عند شعوب العالم مجتمعة ....!!!
شخصية محيرة فعلا 
يا دكتور اى شعب فى الدنيا مر بالتاريخ الحافل دا من الظلم والاحتلال واهدار حقوقه الانسانية بكافة الصور والاساليب ما كانش ممكن يعمل حضارة عظيمة زى اللى عملها ودا صدقنى مش شعارات دى حقيقة العالم كله معترف بيها حضارتنا من اعظم الحضارات اللى أنشأها الإنسان على الارض ....
يمكن يكون كلامى فيه فلسفة اكتر من اللازم بس يمكن لان الاجابات المنطقية والعلمية فى الموضوع دا مش مقنعة بالنسبة لى فلجأت للفلسفة ومع انها هى كمان زودت حيرتى ودهشتى من حالنا وطبيعة حياتنا 
تحياتى وربما كانت لى عودة (بعد زوال الصداع  ::(: )

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> يا دكتور اى شعب فى الدنيا مر بالتاريخ الحافل دا من الظلم والاحتلال واهدار حقوقه الانسانية بكافة الصور والاساليب ما كانش ممكن يعمل حضارة عظيمة زى اللى عملها 
> )


 

*انا معك جيهان ان كل الشعرب مرت بذلك*
*لكنها بعد ذلك حاولت واجتهدت*
*فكان نتاج ذلك التغيير*
*وكان نتاج التغيير هو تقدمها*
*اما نحن من بدايات انتهاء احتلالنا والتغيير الذى يحدث يحدث بسرعة السلحفاه وللأسوء*
*ولكن لانسطتيع ان انقول العيب فينا ولا فى قمة الهرم*
*القمه ثبتت على حالها لم ولن ترضى بمجرة فكرة التغيير*
*ونحن الذين ارتضينا الحاله وكاننا قولنا هذا الحال احسن من غيره*
*لكن لو رجعنا تانى ويبدو ان المشكله ستكون مثل البدايه كانت لمن الفرخه ولا الكتكوت*

*لورجعنا وقولن التغيير لابد ان يكون منا*
*ونفترض اننا اعترضنا وشجبنا ونندنا وقمنا بفعل ما*
*ماذا سيمون رد الفعل ........ بالطبع معروفه* 

*طيب لو قولنا التغيير لابد ان يكون من القمه*
*معقوله يعنى القمه دى هتترك مقعدها وتقول انا خلاص استكفيت ؟*




*استااذى العزيز مستر جمال*

*نحن كعرب عامة ليس لدينا تقبل ثقافة التغيير*
*لاننا اتعودنا على فكرة الثبات فى كل مجالات حياتنا*
*ننتظر ربما يرسل الله لنا صلاح الدين جديد ولا سعد زغلول او مصطفى كامل*
*أو اى من زعماء الماضى*


*تحياتى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عدنا مع محاولة للاجابة عن السؤال يا دكتور ( ملاحظة ان حضرتك رميت الكورة ف ملعبى )
> 
> دايما لما بحاول افكر فى سمات ومعالم الشخصية المصرية صورة نهر النيل بتفرض نفسها على خيالى وتفكيرى بشدة
> بلاحظ دايما ان سمات نهر النيل هى نفسها سمات الشخصية المصرية ...الهدوء... الثبات والثورة على التغيير ...الاستمرارية ومواصلة الحياة رغم كل شئ ... الوداعة واللين والبعد عن القسوة والعنف ... بحس كمان ان نهر النيل هو نهر حزين وحزنه دا خلاه ينعكس بصورة أو بأخرى على الشخصية المصرية ... بتذكر مقولة الرائع جمال حمدان عن الشعب المصرى لما قال ان المصريين أهل نهر يتميزوا بالإرتباط ويعشقوا الحزن ....!!
> لما فكرنا فى يوم من الايام نروض النهر دا ونغير مساره وجزء كبير من تركيبته الثابتة من الاف السنين لما فكرنا نبنى السد العالى لاسباب كتير جدا كأننا غيرنا جزء كمان مهم من تركيبة الشخصية المصرية لان السد منع تماسيح النيل الخطر الرهيب اللى كان كامن فى اعماق النهر دا وكأننا غيرنا معاه الخطر الكامن فى الشخصية المصرية كمان 
> طاقة العنف الشرعية اللى بتدافع بيها عن نفسها ....!!! إنعكاس غريب وتأثير متبادل يدعو للدهشة مابين الانسان والنهر العظيم ....
> من كام يوم تابعت حلقة العاشرة مساء مع عبد الرحمن الابنودى وكان بيتكلم فيها عن السد العالى لفت نظرى ملاحظته على تكاتف الناس وقت الفيضان التكاتف الرهيب دا وكأنه تكاتف ضد الموت والفناء تكاتف من أجل الحياة نفسها بس كمان لاقيت انه تكاتف فى جوهره المحافظة المستميتة على وضع قائم وثابت نااااااااادرا لما كان الانسان المصرى بيسعى لعمل تغيير جذرى فى حياته 
> الظلم اللى تعرض له ومش بس من تلاتين او حتى ستين سنة يا دكتور دا من الاف السنين كان دايما بيبتكر طرق عبقرية لمحاولة الاستمرار تحت ذله وجبروته... زى السخرية والنكتة (الكوميديا السوداء بلغة الدراما)او التحايل اوحتى التواضع بسقف احلامه وطموحاته فى الحرية والكرامة ....آآآآآخر حاجة كان دايما بيفكر فيها هى المواجهة والثورة على الظلم شئ مدهش فعلا وغريب لاقصى درجة 
> ساعات بيدينى احساس سلبى اننا شعب بلا كرامة ولا نكترث فعلا لمعنى او قيمة الحرية وساعات وف اوقات ثوراته العنيفة بيدينى احساس مناقض تماما وهو انه عنده كرامة وإيباء مش عند شعوب العالم مجتمعة ....!!!
> ...



ولحين زوال صداعك 
والذي أنا أرجح أنه صداع نفسي
وليس بصداع عضوي
ويرجع سببه لتأخرك في الإستيقاظ صباح اليوم
والذي علمت منذ ساعات قليلة
إننا اليوم في أجازة عيد الشرطة
يا حلاوه !

وإلي حين عودتك سالمة

فلنترك نهرنا الهادئ
المسالم والذي تم ترويضه للأسف
بعد أن كان نهرا عظيما ومهابا في الماضي

ولنقارنه بأنهار عظيمة هادرة جبارة



 أتفضلينه عزيزتي جيهان نهرا هادرا جبارا محفزا ومجددا لطاقات شعبه أم تفضلينه نهرا حزينا مستضعفا ملوثا فاسدا حول الشعب المصري من شعب عاطفي (كلثومي نسبة لكوكب الشرق أم كلثوم) إلي شعب مكتئب وحزين بعد أن كان يجدد من صحته النفسية مع قدوم كل فيضان للنيل (المرجع الطبيب النفسي الشهير أحمد عكاشة)! 




في الماضي كانوا يقولون
مصر هبة النيل
وأنقلب الحال الآن

لنقول
مصر قاتلة النيل

وأواصل معكي عزيزتي

لنتدارس معا

لنقارن بين دول عانت من الإحتلال البريطاني
كما عانينا تماما
ولكن حالهم بقي فل وعشره
بينما حالنا بقي عسل مر وقطران

ولنلقي نظرات أخري
سيجئ وقتها في حينها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إلي شعب مكتئب وحزين بعد أن كان يجدد من صحته النفسية مع قدوم كل فيضان للنيل (المرجع الطبيب النفسي الشهير أحمد عكاشة)!


مشاركة جانبية (لمن يهمه الأمر فقط) عبارة عن مرجع ذكر في المشاركة السابقة




الدكتور أحمد عكاشة :  1,5 مليون مصري مصابون بـ«اكتئاب جسيم».. و15% يلجأون لـ«الانتحار»									


«الاكتئاب الجسيم أشد أنواع الأمراض النفسية وأكثرها ألماً، ونسبة المصابين بهذا المرض في العالم تخطت ١٤٠ مليون شخص، بينما يقدر عدد المصابين به في مصر بنحو ١.٥ مليون شخص».. بهذه الإحصائية العلمية بدأ الدكتور أحمد عكاشة، رئيس الجمعية العالمية للطب النفسي، حديثه خلال ندوة عقدها بـ«المصري اليوم»، مؤكداً أن ١٥% من المصابين بـ«الاكتئاب الجسيم»، يلجأون للانتحار للتخلص من معاناة هذا المرض.عكاشة أجاب في الندوة عن العديد من التساؤلات، كما قام بإجراء بعض التحليلات النفسية - المشهور بها - للكثير من الشخصيات ذات العيار الثقيل بدءاً من رؤوس الدولة في مصر وبعض دول العالم، ومروراً بالمرؤوسين أو المسؤولين التابعين للقيادات العليا في بلدانهم، وانتهاءً ببسطاء القوم، موضحاً أن بلداً مثل مصر تقوم استراتيجيته علي «رد الفعل»، ولافتاً في الوقت ذاته إلي أن الكتب والأبحاث العلمية لا تعترف بكلمة «الجنون».
عكاشة تحدث أيضاً عن ظاهرة الوزراء من رجال الأعمال، حيث شخّصهم بـ«المضطربين في الهوية»، وقال إنهم «غير محتاجين للشعب»، كما خصَّ جانبًا من الحوار للحديث عن أداء الدكتور حاتم الجبلي، وزير الصحة والسكان، الذي قال إنه رجل «ليس سيئاً»، لكنه كوزير «لم يفعل شيئاً»، وكذلك تحدث عن الدكتور ناصر لوزا.
«هناك ٢٠ نقطة وراء تدهور مصر».. هذا ما رصده عكاشة في إحدي الدراسات التي طُلبت منه بغرض إصلاح البلد، والتي أخذت الدولة - حسب قوله - ببعض نتائجها وأدخلتها حيز التنفيذ، كما سرد عكاشة جزءاً من ذكرياته مع الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، تناول فيه تحليلاً لشخصية الرئيس الأسبق، وبعض المواقف التي تعرض لها أثناء فترة حكمه.. وإلي نص الندوة..
* ماذا عن الدراسة التي أعددتها عن الطب النفسي..؟
- أولاً، يجب أن يعرف الجميع أنه لا توجد صحة دون صحة نفسية، فالصحة النفسية تعني جودة الحياة كالرضا النفسي والسعادة، فالمرض النفسي يحدث إعاقة للحياة بشكل عام، سواء في العمل أو الدراسة أو الزواج أو العلاقات الاجتماعية، والمرض العضوي كالسرطان أو الفشل الكلوي مثلاً يستطيع الإنسان أن يتكيف معه ويتعايش، لكن تعاسة ومعاناة المريض النفسي تضاعف معاناة المريض الجسدي بنسبة ١٠٠%، 
ومن ناحيتي أعتبر المريض النفسي «أكثر سمواً» من المريض البدني، فالحيوانات لا تصاب بمرض نفسي، لكنها تُصاب بأمراض عضوية، عدا الحيوانات التي تتميز بالوفاء مثل الكلب والحصان، حيث تُصاب باكتئاب، وأتذكر في إحدي زياراتي لمدينة «أدنبرة» في أسكتلندا أنني شاهدت ميداناً يسمي (ميدان الكلب)، ويطلقون عليه (ميدان الوفاء)، حيث توفي أحد الأشخاص في هذا الميدان ورفض كلبه أن يتناول طعاماً، أو شراباً وظل صامتاً حتي «توحد» ومات، وأقاموا له تمثالاً رمزاً للوفاء، فأكبر قيمة إنسانية في حياتنا هي (الوفاء).. 
ونعود للنسب الخاصة بالصحة النفسية في مصر والتي يتم إجراؤها بالتزامن مع منظمة الصحة العالمية ومصر، حيث وجدنا أن ما بين (٢٠-٣٠%) من مجموع أي شعب في العالم يعاني من إحباط نفسي، ولا يذهب سوي ٢% من هذه النسبة إلي الطبيب النفسي، وهناك ١٠% منهم يلجأ إلي العلاج بالطرق الشعبية، 
فهناك اعتقاد بأن من يعاني مرضاً نفسياً يكون وراءه السحر، وهناك مجموعة تذهب إلي أطباء الباطنة، خاصة أن ٧٠% من الأمراض النفسية تبدأ بشكاوي عضوية، كالآلام المبرحة في الكبد أو الصُداع أو الدوار، ودائماً يكون تشخيص طبيب الباطنة خاطئاً.
* إذن يجب التوجيه عن طريق طبيب الباطنة نفسه حال ذهاب المريض النفسي إليه..؟
- لدينا تقصير شديد للغاية في تعليم طلاب الطب أعراض المريض النفسي، وإن كانت كلية طب عين شمس تهتم بذلك الآن، وهذا هو الفرق بيننا وبين بعض الدول، ففي أمريكا مثلاً ٣٠% من أسئلة بكالوريوس الطب تدور حول الطب النفسي، لأنهم يعرفون الأعراض جيداً.
* وماذا عن نسب المرض النفسي في مصر؟
- منذ فترة قصيرة قمنا ببحث، ووجدنا أن نسبة الأعراض الاكتئابية - أي ليس المرض نفسه - تتراوح بين ٣٠ و٣٨%، ووجدنا النسبة في الريف تزيد علي الحضر، حيث كانت ٣٨%، وفي الحضر ٢٨%، وكانت نسبة المصابين نحو ٤% من مجموع الشعب.
* وما أصعب الأمراض النفسية..؟
- الاكتئاب الحاد هو أشد الأمراض وأكثرها ألماً، ونسبته تصل إلي ١٤٠ مليون شخص علي مستوي العالم، وفي مصر نحو ١.٥ مليون شخص، وهذا المرض الأكثر ألماً للمرأة بعد مرض القلب، ورقم (٥) بالنسبة للرجل، ولهذا يأتي هذا المرض بعد السرطان مباشرة من حيث أكثر الأمراض ألماً، 
فإذا عُولج الشخص من الاكتئاب يتحالف مع الشيطان للعلاج من أي مرض، حتي لو كان السرطان، وللعلم الذي يجعل أي مريض بمرض عضوي ويقدم علي الانتحار هو الاكتئاب وليس المرض نفسه.
* وما نسبة الانتحار حال الإصابة بالاكتئاب..؟
- نسبة الانتحار تصل إلي ١٥%، وهذه النسبة لا توجد مثلاً في السرطان، وهناك مقولات كثيراً ما تتردد حول الإنسان الذي يقدم علي الانتحار مثل «إنت ماعندكش إيمان كفاية»، هذا الكلام خاطئ، فالاكتئاب يسلب الإيمان، وأتذكر منذ سنوات كنت أشارك في ندوة مع الدكتور سيد طنطاوي، شيخ الأزهر، والبابا شنودة عن (قتل الرحمة) عقدت في مراكش، وأجمع الاثنان علي أن المنتحر مصيره جهنم، 
فسألتهما عن المريض، خاصة المكتئب، فأكدا أن الاكتئاب ضعف إيمان، ولكني فسرت لهما أنه مرض، وأن المريض هذا قد أذهب الله عقله وتفكيره فكيف يحاسب، فتفهما الموقف واعتبرا من يقوم بذلك لن يحاسب عليه، ولا يوجد مكتئب مسلم أو مسيحي أو يهودي، 
فهو مكتئب فقط، أي لا يستطيع الصلاة، وهناك قضية أخري طلب فيها الشيخ طنطاوي معرفة رأيي وتفسيري لها، وكانت إحدي القضايا الشهيرة عن التحويل إلي جنس آخر، وسألني إذا كان هذا مرضاً أم لا فأجبته بالإيجاب، وتمت العملية، ولكن رفض الأزهر دخول هذا الشخص الجامعة مرة أخري.
ونعود لنسبة المرض في مصر، التي تقدر بنحو ١٦ مليون مريض نفسي أي حوالي ٢٠%، ومن يعالج منهم ليس كثيراً، وهذه هي المشكلة الأبدية في مصر، حيث كل اهتمامات وزارة الصحة تركز علي مستشفيات الخانكة والعباسية والمعمورة، 
وهذه المستشفيات يدخلها نحو «نصف في المائة» من هذه النسبة، والباقي يتواجدون بيننا، ويعالج بعضهم لدي أطباء الباطنة، ولا أحد يفهم سواء أكان وزيراً أم غفيراً أن بيننا مرضي يحتاجون للعلاج غير الموجودين بالمستشفيات الحكومية.
* وما الأمراض التي تُعاني منها هذه النسبة..؟
- أكثرها انتشاراً «القلق النفسي»، وهذا مؤلم للغاية، نشعر به مثلاً أثناء دخول امتحان أو مقابلة مع شخص مهم، لكن هذا يكون موجوداً باستمرار عند المريض به دون سبب، وهناك خوف من المرض أو الموت أو ألزهايمر، وأعراض الوسواس القهري، فتأتي للإنسان أفكار وطقوس يعلم أنها خاطئة، لكنها تُسيطر عليه، 
وإذا ذهب هذا الإنسان إلي شيخ مثلاً، سيقول إنه الشيطان، وللعلم لغتنا العربية هي الوحيدة التي تُطلق علي الشيطان (الوسواس الخناس)، إذن الوسواس القهري يعني «مرض»، ومنهم من يظل يتوضأ أكثر من ساعة، وهناك الأمراض التحويلية أو الهستيرية والتي تأتي نتيجة مشاهدة منظر سيئ مثلاً، أو الخوف الشديد من شيء، ومن الأمراض أيضاً الهذيان وهو يصيب الشيوخ والعجائز، 
بحيث يفقد القدرة علي تمييز الخطأ والصواب وتجعله لا يدرك الزمن، وهناك أمراض في المخ أو الكبد أو الكلية قد تؤدي إلي أعراض نفسية وعقلية، وأمراض الشيخوخة وألزهايمر تتبع الطب النفسي، فهناك ٤٤٤ مرضاً نفسياً توجد في التصنيف العالمي وفقاً لدراسات منظمة الصحة العالمية.
* وهل للاكتئاب أنواع؟
- بالطبع، فهناك نحو ٤٢ نوعاً من الاكتئاب، منها ما يتصل بالأمراض العضوية، فمثلاً ٤٠% ممن يصابون بجلطات في المخ أو القلب معرضون للاكتئاب، ونحو ٣٠ إلي ٤٠% من المصابين بالسرطان يأتي لهم اكتئاب مصاحب، بالإضافة إلي الاكتئاب الجسيم الذي يصاحبه أعراض مستمرة كالإحساس بالدونية أو الغباء، أو أن النجاح وليد الصدفة، وهذا النوع يعد أحد أنواع الاكتئاب الكيميائي الشديد جداً، وعكسه الهوس أو المرح، وهو نشاط وكلام وصراحة زائدة أو سلوك زائد، 
والخوف يعد أحد أنواع الاكتئاب أيضاً، ومنه الخوف من الأماكن المرتفعة أو الضيقة أو المغلقة، ففي الأماكن المغلقة كالطائرة مثلاً يحدث زيادة في التنفس ويتم طرد ثاني أكسيد الكربون، فيتغير الدم ويكون قلوياً وعلي إثره يقل الكالسيوم فيشعر الإنسان بما يشبه الشلل فتزيد ضربات القلب، وهناك نوع يسمي (الرُهاب الصومعي) (رُهاب الساحة) وهو الخوف من الأماكن الواسعة، لكن أشد أنواع الخوف هو الخوف الاجتماعي، والذي يطلق عليه البعض (الحياء)، 
وهذا قد يجعل الإنسان يصل ليكون شخصية اجتنابية، ولا يحب الاختلاط بالآخرين، حتي لا يقولوا كلمة تجرح مشاعره أو تُهين كرامته، ويوجد فرق بين الخجل والحياء والرُهاب الاجتماعي، فهذا مرض داخل الإنسان وهو يرغب في الاختلاط بالآخرين لكنه لا يستطيع، مثل الشباب في البلاد الإسلامية وخوفهم من التحدث مع الجنس الآخر بسبب تربيتهم الإسلامية.
* يقال إن الاكتئاب مرض المثقفين والمفكرين والكتاب، فما العلاقة إذن بين الاكتئاب والعمل الإنساني والفكري..؟
- الاكتئاب يزيد بالفعل عند المهنيين خاصة الكتاب والمثقفين، ولكن ليس معني ذلك أنه لا يظهر لدي الأشخاص العاديين، فهناك نوع له علاقة بالإبداع والفن ويسمي (ثنائي القطب)، والذي يظهر لديه هذا النوع نجد لديهم الإبداع والابتكار أكثر من غيرهم، 
فالله يخلق الإنسان قد يكون «عقله» يعطي عبقرية وإبداعاً أو يعطي الانبساط - الاكتئابي، ومن أكثر الأمثلة علي ذلك الفنانة داليدا، حيث كانت ذائعة الصيت وناجحة، لكنها انتحرت بسبب ذلك النوع، وكذلك (أرنست هيمنجواي)، وهو الوحيد الذي حصل علي نوبل مرتين وانتحر بالرصاص.
* وهل كانت سُعاد حسني تُعاني من ذلك الاكتئاب.؟
- سُعاد حسني أصيبت باكتئاب شديد في أواخر أيامها، حيث كان مظهرها يبدو غريباً، وعرضت عليها العلاج مجاناً، إلا أنها رفضت، وأكدت أنها لن تعود إلي هيئتها السابقة، وبعدها دخلت أحد المستشفيات في لندن ويقال إن دخولها كان بمساعدة أحد الأمراء العرب، إلا أنها لم تستجب للعلاج، والله أعلم بما حدث بعد ذلك.
* وكيف نفرق بين المريض النفسي ومريض الاكتئاب..؟
- الاكتئاب يكون بتغيير في سلوك الحياة، كرسوب طالب مجتهد أو صمت شخص خفيف الظل، أو تبول طفل علي نفسه ليلاً فجأة، أو رفضه الذهاب إلي المدرسة بسبب الخوف منها، وقد يكون هذا بداية اكتئاب الطفولة، والاكتئاب يجعل الإنسان لا يستطيع التركيز، وينهي علاقات الأصدقاء وعلاقات الزوجية، ويجب معرفة أن هناك سوء استخدام لكلمة الاكتئاب، فمن يعلن مثلاً أنه كان سينتحر بالأمس ولكنه تراجع فهذا ليس مكتئباً، وإنما هذا يسمي (ذبذبات مزاجية)، ويجب أن يعي الإنسان ذلك ولا يذهب للطبيب النفسي، فهي ليس لها علاج.
* هل كل الأمراض النفسية لها علاج؟
- للعلم العلاج النفسي أفضل من أي علاج آخر، فمثلاً مرضي السكر والضغط والكبد والكلي لا يمكن شفاؤهم من المرض تماماً، لكن قد تقل الأعراض، أما المريض النفسي فيشفي تماماً، وجميع النتائج التي ظهرت علي مدار الـ٤٠ عاماً الماضية في الطب النفسي أثبتت أن هناك تحسناً أفضل كثيراً من الأمراض العضوية، فالأمراض النفسية عضوية أيضاً ومركزها المخ، وليس مرضاً غيبياً، وكلمة نفسي تعني «روح»، والأمراض النفسية تشمل الاضطراب في التفكير والسلوك والعواطف.
* وما الفرق إذن بين المرض النفسي والمرض العقلي؟
- قديماً كان هناك فرق بينهما، لكن الآن أصبح الاثنان تحت مسمي الطب النفسي، وللعلم فكلمة (مجنون) ليست طبية بل هي كلمة قضائية، وجاءت في المادة ١٤٢ من قانون العقوبات، التي تنص علي ألا يتحمل مسؤولية الجريمة من لديه عاهة في العقل أو اضطراب في الإدراك بسبب جنون، فهذا اللفظ لم يذكر في الكتب العلمية الطبية.
وهناك كلمة (التخلف العقلي) ونسبتها تتراوح بين ٢ و٣% من الشعب المصري، وهذا المسمي تم تغييره مرتين، الأول سموه (عجز تعليمي) وبعدها غيروه إلي (عجز معرفي)، ومن رأيي أن يتم قياس حضارة الأمم بعنايتها بالضعيف وهو الطفل والمسن، ولا نقيسها بقوة السلاح أو المال.
* وكيف يتم ذلك؟
- الأمة غير الحضارية هي التي لا تقدم خدمات للمسنين، ففي المدن الأوروبية المواطن الذي تعدي سن الستين يسمي (مواطن متميز)، ويحصل علي الكثير من الخصومات علي السلع وتذاكر الطيران والسينما، ويركب المواصلات مجاناً، فلابد أن يكون هناك احترام للكبير ومراعاة للصغير، فمستشفي سرطان الأطفال مثلاً كم سيعالج من الأطفال المرضي، 
فالدولة تحولت إلي مستثمر، وهذا يعني أنها ستبحث عن المكاسب وتقلل من الخسائر، وهو ما يعني أنها لن تنفق علي المواطنين وإنما ستأخذ منهم، وهذه هي فلسفة الشركات، وأيضاً عندما يعلن وزير الصحة أن أسوأ مستشفي في مصر هو شبرا الخيمة وهو في الوزارة منذ ٣ سنوات، فبم نجيب، هذا المكان لا يوجد فيه لا تعليم ولا علاج للفقير.
* إذن كيف تري العلاج النفسي التابع لوزارة الصحة، خاصة أن لك دوراً في مشروع القانون الذي توضع بنوده حالياً؟
- الدكتور ناصر لوزا لم يعمل في مستشفي حكومي من قبل، ولم يدرس في الجامعة أو يصدر بحثاً، ولا يعرف معني (فقير)، فكيف يكون مسؤولاً عن الصحة النفسية لفقراء مصر، وعندما تم تعيينه استعان بالقانون الإنجليزي بالرغم من عدم صلاحيته أو اتفاقه مع الطبيعة المصرية، ولهذا اعترضت علي بنود القانون، 
ووقعت أنا ولوزا منذ عدة أيام علي تغييره في الجمعية المصرية للطب النفسي وأرسلنا التعديلات لوزير الصحة ليتم إرسالها إلي مجلس الدولة لمراجعتها وتغيير البنود إذا لزم، علي أن يرسل إلي لجنة الصحة في مجلس الشعب للموافقة عليه، وأود أن أسأل الوزير لماذا ترك جميع الكفاءات التي تعمل في مصر وعين لوزا، والصحة النفسية ليست الوحيدة، 
فهناك سيارات الإسعاف الجديدة، التي عالجت ١٢٠٠ شخص كانوا في حوادث علي المحور ومارينا، فمن يصدق ذلك، سيارات إسعاف لمارينا، فأين جرجا وقويسنا، وماذا فعل حاتم الجبلي خلال ٣ سنوات في الوزارة؟! وهذا لا يعني أنه سيئ، ولكنه لم يفعل شيئاً يذكر، فالمشكلة أنه لا يوجد استراتيجية لأي شيء، 
فلدينا سلوك رد الفعل فقط، نحن نعيش اليوم بيومه، فسلوك الوزراء - ومعظمهم رجال أعمال - مختلف عن السياسي المسؤول عن الأغلبية، فالسياسي هو المسؤول عن الأغلبية الصامتة التي تعطي الأصوات في الانتخابات، ولكن الوزراء الحاليين غير محتاجين للشعب.
المصدر : المصرى اليوم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الشخصية      المصرية        دكتور / محمد المهدى   استشارى الطب النفسى   * 
*  " فى هذا الوقت الذى يضطرب فيه الفكر فى مصر ويضطرم بحثا عن شخصيتها ودورها      الإنسانى والحضارى ... فإننا فى حاجة إلى فهم كامل لوجهنا ووجهتنا , لكياننا      ومكانتنا , لإمكانياتنا وملكاتنا ... وأيضا لنقائصنا ونقائضنا , بلا تحرج ولا      تحيز أو هروب " ( جمال حمدان)  
* منهجية      الدراسة : * 
 للإحاطة بسمات الشخصية المصرية والوصول إلى مفاتيحها كان ثمة احتياج إلى منهجية      شاملة ومحكمة للوصول إلى رؤية علمية بعيدة – قدر الإمكان – عن التحيزات      العاطفية  
 ( الإيجابية أو السلبية ) خاصة فى موضوع يمس الذات الشخصية والوطنية , ويخضع      للكثير من وجهات النظر المتباينة والممثلة لزوايا الرؤية أو اتجاهات المصالح      أونبضات المشاعر . وقد كانت الرؤى المطروحة نتاجا للعناصر التالية فى البحث      والدراسة :
 1 –الدراسات العلمية السابقة والحالية التى تعرضت للشخصية المصرية وما حدث      فيها من تحولات  
 2-ملاحظات وآراء المفكرين والعلماء  
 3–الملاحظة المشاركة للباحث لكونه مواطنا مصريا يعيش الحياة اليومية المصرية      ويرصد بعين المتخصص فى العلوم النفسية السمات النفسية للمصريين . وقد ساعد على      تحقيق هذا الهدف بشكل أدق كون الباحث قد عايش مجتمعات وشخصيات مختلفة إبان      إقامته خارج مصر لمدة تصل إلى تسع سنوات يضاف إليها فترات إضافية أخرى متقطعة ,      وقد أعطاه هذا فرصة للمقارنة والرؤية من خارج , إضافة إلى رؤيته من الداخل ,      وهاتان الزاويتان للرؤية جعلا الفوارق تتضح وتغلب على ضياع المعالم الناتج عن      الألفة والتعود لمن يعيش طول الوقت فى المجتمع ولم يغادره إلى غيره . والباحث      بوصفه ملاحظا مشاركا لديه فرصة القراءة عن قرب من خلال عمله كطبيب نفسى ( يرى      الوجه الخفى للناس من خلف الدفاعات المعلنة والأقنعة الساترة والخادعة ) وعضو      هيئة تدريس فى الجامعة ( مما يعطيه فرصة للرؤية العامة والدراسة المنهجية      الموضوعية بأقل قدر ممكن من التحيز ) .  
 4 –الرؤية الحالية للشخصية المصرية تشكل أولوية بمعنى *أننا فى هذه الدراسة       نهتم أكثر بما هو كائن وليس بما كان* , ولو تكلمنا عن شئ فى الماضى فإنما يكون      بهدف شرح أو تفسير سمة قائمة وبيان جذورها وتطورها *دون الغرق فى سراديب الماضى    *  
 5 –الأمثال الشعبية والأقوال الدارجة على ألسنة رجل الشارع تمثل رصيدا معرفيا      هاما نستطيع أن نتوصل من خلاله إلى فلسفة حياة البسطاء من الناس وعامتهم , لذلك      تم رصدها وتحليلها فى مواضعها لتأكيد الصورة وإيضاحها   
      السمات التقليدية للشخصية المصرية :
تميزت      الشخصية المصرية على مر عصور طويلة بسمات كانت أقرب إلى الثبات ولذلك يعتبرها      العلماء سمات أصيلة وذلك لتمييزها عن سمات فرعية أو ثانوية قابلة للتحريك مع      الظروف الطارئة . فالمصرى تميز بكونه : ذكيا , متدينا , طيبا , فنانا , ساخرا ,      عاشقا للإستقرار ( عزه عزت      , 2000 , التحولات فى الشخصية المصرية , كتاب الهلال ). وكان هذا يشكل الخريطة      الأساسية للشخصية المصرية فى وعى المصريين ووعى غيرهم , وقد أدى إلى الثبات      النسبى لهذه السمات ارتباطها بعوامل جغرافية ومناخية مستقرة نسبيا .  
وقد حدثت      تحولات نوعية فى بعض السمات وتحولات نسبية فى سمات أخرى , فمثلا استخدم البعض      ذكاءه فى الفهلوة , وتعددت صور التدين بعضها أصيل وبعضها غير ذلك , وقلت درجة      الطيبة وحل محلها بعض الميول العنيفة أو العدوانية الظاهرة أوالخفية  , وتأثر      الجانب الفنى فى الشخصية تحت ضغط التلوث والعشوائيات , وزادت حدة السخرية      وأصبحت لاذعة قاسية أكثر من ذى قبل وأحيانا متحدية فجة جارحة , أما عشق المصرى      للإستقرار فقد اهتز كثيرا بعدما أصبحت البيئة المصرية طاردة نحو الخارج بحيث      أصبح حلم كثير من الشباب السفر إلى أى مكان لتحقيق أهدافه بعد أن أصبح متعذرا      تحقيق الآمال والأحلام على أرض الوطن .ستطيع أن نرصد عددا من العوامل الرئيسة      التى أدت إلى تلك التغيرات فى السمات الأصلية للشخصية المصرية ومنها :   
......................................
......................................

تفاصيل تلك الدراسة المهمه تجدونها هنا فلنتدراسها سويا ثم نعود للمناقشة

----------


## اليمامة

*موضوع هام يا دكتور
لكن كيف تتطالب حضرتك بالتغيير  والشعب يجرى يوميا خلف رغيف عيش؟؟؟ هايغير واللا يدور على ما يقتات به هو وأولاده؟..انظر على الكبار الذين يملكون وينهبون ويسارعون بالفرار وعلى النقيض الآخر الغلبان الذى لا يبيع وطنة برغم فقره..وبرغم أنه لا يملك فيه أى شىء..الشعب الذى من المفترض أن يتغير يحتاج لسد رمقه اولا..بجانب انة طوال الوقت حبيس صندوق مغلق ممسوك جيدا بأيدى قوية ترجه بعنف ثم تلقية فاينتشر الشعب الغلبان فى ارجاء الوطن تائه يشعر بدوار ودوى..فايسكت..لانه دائخ يبحث عن فقط مجرد توازن او فلنقل استطاعة الوقوف..مجرد الوقوف على قدمه.
يحتاج الشعب لابادة حتى يفيق..لن تنفع كل السبل ولا الكلمات...اللهم الا كنا جميعا نمتلك الروح المتوحدة القوية..او نتخلص من شعورنا الدائم بأننا محكومين..او عبيد..وأعتذر ان كنت جرحت أحد هنا..
نحن فى حاجة لان نتعلم كيف نتغير..تغيير تاريخى ..وتغيير فى الهرمونات ..هل تستطيع ان تضع لذلك علما يا دكتور ندرسه؟..هل نستطيع أن نتكاتف ونعلم الشعب مجرد حب الحياة لكى يحسن فهم التغيير؟
هذا وطن يحتاج لوطن..آخر ما قرأت وصدقت.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *استاذى العزيز مستر جمال*
> 
> *نحن كعرب عامة ليس لدينا تقبل ثقافة التغيير*
> *لاننا اتعودنا على فكرة الثبات فى كل مجالات حياتنا*
> *ننتظر ربما يرسل الله لنا صلاح الدين جديد ولا سعد زغلول او مصطفى كامل*
> *أو اى من زعماء الماضى*
> 
> 
> *تحياتى*



*
عزيزتى ميس بنت مصرية اللندنية*
إذا لم يكن لدينا ثقافة التغيير
فلنتعلم أن يكون لدينا
تلك الثقافة
ولنعلمها لأولادنا وأحفادنا
وأطلبوا العلم ولو كان فى الهند أو الصين
والأهم كبداية موفقة فى طريق التغيير
دعونا لا ننظر للوراء
دعونا لا ننظر للماضى
فلننسى إنجازاتنا التاريخية
التى بناها الفراعنة
فهم لن ينهضوا من توابيتهم
ليبنوا لنا مستقبلنا
وتذكروا جيدا
أن  حضارة الفراعنة
على بعد خمسة أو ستة آلاف سنه
وأنه حدث لنا خلال تلك المدة الطويلة
تغييرات جذرية عميقة
تجعل من الشخصية المصرية المعاصرة
إبتداءا من منتصف القرن العشرين
تكاد لا تمت بأى صلة بالشخصية الفرعونية
القديمة






 :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3: 
_فاصل خارج الخط الأساسى للموضوع
_
 :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king: 




الشبه الكبير بين أوباما والفرعون إخناتون
هل يسمح لنا بأن نقول أوباما أصله فرعونى
أم يسمح لنا أن نقول أن الأثنان من أصل أفريقى
وهذا يجعلنا كمصريين معاصرين ترجع أصولنا
إلى الأقرب أم إلى الأبعد
والأقرب هو الفتح الإسلامى والحضارة الإسلامية
والأبعد هو الحضارة الفرعونية
أو إلى خليط بين الحضارتين الإسلامية والفرعونية
وما بينهما من الحضارات الأجنبية التى عاشت
على أرض مصر

وسؤالى الهام الآن
هل لون بشرة الفراعنة القدماء
قمحية اللون أم كانت سمراء أفريقية
ولماذا لون بشرة كل شمال أفريقيا
فاتحة وقمحية اللون
؟!




  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا برأيي الجواب بسيط بس قبل ما أستئذنكم وأجاوب بوجهة نظري على السؤال ممكن أسألكم أنا سؤال؟
بس متستغربوش.
ليه الأغاني المتدنية اللي بنصنفها ظلماً وعدواناً دلوقتي بانها شعبية من نوعية "بحبك يا حمار" و"العنب والحشيش عملوله باكته"بتتسمع والناس ملفظتهاش رغم اتفاق الغالب انها متدنية؟
بالعكس أخدت سوق واشتهرت وكان شعبولا مجرد بداية؟

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا برأيي الجواب بسيط بس قبل ما أستئذنكم وأجاوب بوجهة نظري على السؤال ممكن أسألكم أنا سؤال؟
> بس متستغربوش.
> ليه الأغاني المتدنية اللي بنصنفها ظلماً وعدواناً دلوقتي بانها شعبية من نوعية "بحبك يا حمار" و"العنب والحشيش عملوله باكته"بتتسمع والناس ملفظتهاش رغم اتفاق الغالب انها متدنية؟
> بالعكس أخدت سوق واشتهرت وكان شعبولا مجرد بداية؟


*هل تقصد ان التغيير بيفرض نفسه على الناس وأنة اقوى من مجرد الموافقة عليه او رفضة؟؟ او ان الناس مبتقدرش تخالف وبتمشى فى نفس السكة من الخوف مثلا او الاتهام بالاختلاف وبكدة نكون بنخاف نتغير؟؟
*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لأ .. أقصد ان الاجابة هتكون واحدة على السؤالين
احنا لسه بيننا فئة لا يستهان بها بتسمع الأغاني دي لأنها فئة مغيبة .. فئة من المحششين .. مغنيين محششين بيغنوا لسميعة ميكروباص محششين.
مع الاعتذار لمهنة سائقي الميكروباص خاصة وان سمع الأغاني دي تعدى مهنة سواقة الميكروباص لفئات كتير.
احنا شعب مغيب ومدمن.
مغيبين جهالة ومش جهالة .. ومدمنيين بكيفنا ومش بكيفنا.
أنا واحد بيشقى في شغله وبيرجع بيته 4 الصبح كل يوم وبيفضل في السنة على الموال ده حوالي 6 اشهر يوميا + اوقات تانية في السنة على فترات.
ولما مبيبقاش عنده شغل بيكون مطلوب منه يصحى 7 الصبح وينزل 8 الصبح شغله يوصل 10 الصبح الشغل يقعد لحد 6 مساءاً يوصل بيته 9 مساءاً .. يتغدى 10 مساءاً يدخل ينام 12 بالليل سطيحة علشان يكرر اليوم المعتاد من جديد!
وفي الاخر بقبض كام؟
1400 جنيه .. والمفروض اني احوش منهم واصرف على نفسي واعمل منهم شقة وشبكة ومهر لو هتجوز!
وطبعا حالي احسن من ناس كتير الحمد لله.
بضيع في المواصلات يوميا من 5 الى 6 ساعات بفقد فيهم احساسي بآدميتي في بلدنا!
اللي عايز اقوله كلنا عايشين في دوامة .. سواء دوامة رغيف العيش وطوابيره او دوامة الشغل او دوامة الزحمة والاختناق والمواصلات.
كلنا مغيبين وكلنا مدمنين ادمان بارادتنا أو بغير ارادتنا.
مين اللي هيغير وهيغير ازاي في وسط الجو ده؟
كلنا مربوطين في ساقية بنلف بيها لحد ميحل الليل علينا فننام في أماكننا .. مفيش وقت نفكر او نخطط لتغيير يذكر.

----------


## اليمامة

> لأ .. أقصد ان الاجابة هتكون واحدة على السؤالين
> احنا لسه بيننا فئة لا يستهان بها بتسمع الأغاني دي لأنها فئة مغيبة .. فئة من المحششين .. مغنيين محششين بيغنوا لسميعة ميكروباص محششين.
> مع الاعتذار لمهنة سائقي الميكروباص خاصة وان سمع الأغاني دي تعدى مهنة سواقة الميكروباص لفئات كتير.
> احنا شعب مغيب ومدمن.
> مغيبين جهالة ومش جهالة .. ومدمنيين بكيفنا ومش بكيفنا.
> أنا واحد بيشقى في شغله وبيرجع بيته 4 الصبح كل يوم وبيفضل في السنة على الموال ده حوالي 6 اشهر يوميا + اوقات تانية في السنة على فترات.
> ولما مبيبقاش عنده شغل بيكون مطلوب منه يصحى 7 الصبح وينزل 8 الصبح شغله يوصل 10 الصبح الشغل يقعد لحد 6 مساءاً يوصل بيته 9 مساءاً .. يتغدى 10 مساءاً يدخل ينام 12 بالليل سطيحة علشان يكرر اليوم المعتاد من جديد!
> وفي الاخر بقبض كام؟
> 1400 جنيه .. والمفروض اني احوش منهم واصرف على نفسي واعمل منهم شقة وشبكة ومهر لو هتجوز!
> ...


*للاسف الشديد..كلامك مضبوط يا رامى بكل مرارة .. بالاضافة الى اننا اصلا شعب اعتاد على ان يكون محكوم بقوة..وحتى لو اتيحت الفرصة للتغيير؟ هانغير ؟؟؟
أحيانا عندما أسرح مع خيالى فى أحوالنا أستشعر أن التغيير يكاد يكون مستحيل فعلا..على الاقل لو حدثت أفاقة للشعب الحالى ..لن يجدى معه اى كلام واى تجديد..لأنه بالفعل مثل المعوق والمقعد..من الوارد أن يتغير ولكن على نفس الهيئة..على الكرسى المتحرك..هذا لانة بالفعل تشوه داخليا..أو أتربى غلط...لازم تعليم التغيير لتوحيد الصف كى يملك نفس الثقافة...بدلا من تعلم انتظار التغيير..ولو بدأنا من الآن ودا أمر غير وارد ..محتاجين حوالى 30-40 سنة حتى نرى آثار التعليم فى الاجيال ..ومن ثم تغيير نقدر نقول عليه تغيير...
ليست نظرة سوداوية..ولكنها نظرة واقعية بدون استرسال فى أمجاد الماضى والتغانى بقوة الانسان المصرى...الانسان المصرى العادى بيتهد الان..وعندى نماذج كثيرة هجرت هذا الوطن الحبيب للابد عندما جاءتهم الفرصة ..
لحظات الحماس تأخذنا كى نعلن ان الانسان المصرى مفيش زيه..لكن نظرة واحدة على حال الشباب اليوم ..سنصطدم فعلا بالاسفاف والفراغ ..كل ما أستطيعة بيدى وكمواطنه أنا أحاول حثيثا أن أغير فى أحوالى تماشيا مع السائد وبما يلائمنى وأولادى..محاولة الوقوف على تغيير معتدل..التغيير نصنعه كأفراد لأنفسنا ...اما فى هذه الحالة فنحن بحاجة الى تغيير جماعى ...ازاى..واحنا 80 مليون ربعهم يعقل والآخر مغيب؟؟..نمزق أنفسنا بين افكار واحزاب واراء وتيارات غريبة ومختلفة؟؟ازااااااااااى؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

تفاصيل تلك الدراسة المهمه تجدونها هنا فلنتدراسها سويا ثم نعود للمناقشة

*عذرا ما زلت مشغولا فى تفاصيل الدراسة المبينة أعلاه*







> لأ .. أقصد ان الاجابة هتكون واحدة على السؤالين
> احنا لسه بيننا فئة لا يستهان بها بتسمع الأغاني دي لأنها فئة مغيبة .. فئة من المحششين .. مغنيين محششين بيغنوا لسميعة ميكروباص محششين.
> مع الاعتذار لمهنة سائقي الميكروباص خاصة وان سمع الأغاني دي تعدى مهنة سواقة الميكروباص لفئات كتير.
> احنا شعب مغيب ومدمن.
> مغيبين جهالة ومش جهالة .. ومدمنيين بكيفنا ومش بكيفنا.
> أنا واحد بيشقى في شغله وبيرجع بيته 4 الصبح كل يوم وبيفضل في السنة على الموال ده حوالي 6 اشهر يوميا + اوقات تانية في السنة على فترات.
> ولما مبيبقاش عنده شغل بيكون مطلوب منه يصحى 7 الصبح وينزل 8 الصبح شغله يوصل 10 الصبح الشغل يقعد لحد 6 مساءاً يوصل بيته 9 مساءاً .. يتغدى 10 مساءاً يدخل ينام 12 بالليل سطيحة علشان يكرر اليوم المعتاد من جديد!
> وفي الاخر بقبض كام؟
> 1400 جنيه .. والمفروض اني احوش منهم واصرف على نفسي واعمل منهم شقة وشبكة ومهر لو هتجوز!
> ...


شجاعة وصراحة متناهية من أبنى العزيز رامى
وأتردد فيما سأقوله لك وقد يغضبك ولكنه حقيقة
لا يمكن إخفائها كثيرا ولا بد من مواجهتها بكل حزم
وتلك الحقيقة المرة هى
 أنك وغيرك كثير من شباب مصر
فى بداية طريق الإكتئاب واليأس
وهذا ليس مستبعدا كما صرح بذلك الدكتور أحمد عكاشة
وتكاتفتنا جميعا للوقوف ضد تلك الأمراض النفسية الكتومة
هو الحل الشافى بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى






> *هل تقصد ان التغيير بيفرض نفسه على الناس وأنة اقوى من مجرد الموافقة عليه او رفضة؟؟ او ان الناس مبتقدرش تخالف وبتمشى فى نفس السكة من الخوف مثلا او الاتهام بالاختلاف وبكدة نكون بنخاف نتغير؟؟
> *








> *للاسف الشديد..كلامك مضبوط يا رامى بكل مرارة .. بالاضافة الى اننا اصلا شعب اعتاد على ان يكون محكوم بقوة..وحتى لو اتيحت الفرصة للتغيير؟ هانغير ؟؟؟
> أحيانا عندما أسرح مع خيالى فى أحوالنا أستشعر أن التغيير يكاد يكون مستحيل فعلا..على الاقل لو حدثت أفاقة للشعب الحالى ..لن يجدى معه اى كلام واى تجديد..لأنه بالفعل مثل المعوق والمقعد..من الوارد أن يتغير ولكن على نفس الهيئة..على الكرسى المتحرك..هذا لانة بالفعل تشوه داخليا..أو أتربى غلط...لازم تعليم التغيير لتوحيد الصف كى يملك نفس الثقافة...بدلا من تعلم انتظار التغيير..ولو بدأنا من الآن ودا أمر غير وارد ..محتاجين حوالى 30-40 سنة حتى نرى آثار التعليم فى الاجيال ..ومن ثم تغيير نقدر نقول عليه تغيير...
> ليست نظرة سوداوية..ولكنها نظرة واقعية بدون استرسال فى أمجاد الماضى والتغانى بقوة الانسان المصرى...الانسان المصرى العادى بيتهد الان..وعندى نماذج كثيرة هجرت هذا الوطن الحبيب للابد عندما جاءتهم الفرصة ..
> لحظات الحماس تأخذنا كى نعلن ان الانسان المصرى مفيش زيه..لكن نظرة واحدة على حال الشباب اليوم ..سنصطدم فعلا بالاسفاف والفراغ ..كل ما أستطيعة بيدى وكمواطنه أنا أحاول حثيثا أن أغير فى أحوالى تماشيا مع السائد وبما يلائمنى وأولادى..محاولة الوقوف على تغيير معتدل..التغيير نصنعه كأفراد لأنفسنا ...اما فى هذه الحالة فنحن بحاجة الى تغيير جماعى ...ازاى..واحنا 80 مليون ربعهم يعقل والآخر مغيب؟؟..نمزق أنفسنا بين افكار واحزاب واراء وتيارات غريبة ومختلفة؟؟ازااااااااااى؟*





عزيزتى اليمامة
التغيير ثقافة لا بد من تعلمها سواء رضينا أو لم نرضى والتغيير الرأسى والأفقى لا بد منهم ولكن بعض الشعوب لا بد لها من التغيير الرأسى من أعلى إلى أسفل وأجزم بأن الشعب المصرى يحتاج لهذا النوع من التغيير الإجبارى والضرورى!


ونتواصل فيما بعد فى طريقنا للبحث لماذا نحن دون الشعوب لا نتغير إلى الأفضل رغم أننا نزهو ونتفاخر دائما بأننا فراعنة وأن أمجادنا التاريخية الفارقة لا منافس لها !

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> التغيير ثقافة لا بد من تعلمها سواء رضينا أو لم نرضى والتغيير الرأسى والأفقى لا بد منهم ولكن بعض الشعوب لا بد لها من التغيير الرأسى من أعلى إلى أسفل وأجزم بأن الشعب المصرى يحتاج لهذا النوع من التغيير الإجبارى والضرورى!


 
*انا معك مستر جمال اننا لازم نتعلم ثقافة التغيير*
*بس تفتكر حضرتك الشعب المصرى هيدور على أكل عيشه ولا إزاى يتغير*
*التغيير أستاذى لابد ان يأتى من القمه أولا*
*إذا تفيرت القمه بالتأكيد سنجد التغيير*
*والدليل على ذلك نعمل عمليه تبادليه مابين مصر والمملكه المتحده فى الشعوب*
*نرسل الى مصر شعب انجلترا المنظم*
*ونرسل الى انجلترا شعب مصر همجى السلوكيات*
*ماذا سنجد حين إذن  بالتأكيد سنجد عملية تحول رهيبه فى سلوك الشعبين* 
*وهنجد شعب مصر الهمجى تحول بقدرة قادر الى شعب اخر .. شعب ملتزم .. منتج .. له رأى وفكر*
*يعنى التغير لابد ان يكون من قمة الهرم الاول حتى نجد التغير الاعم*

* شرط الا يكون تغيير القمه هذا مجرد تغير شخوص فقط*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *انا معك مستر جمال اننا لازم نتعلم ثقافة التغيير*
> *بس تفتكر حضرتك الشعب المصرى هيدور على أكل عيشه ولا إزاى يتغير*
> *التغيير أستاذى لابد ان يأتى من القمه أولا*
> *إذا تفيرت القمه بالتأكيد سنجد التغيير*
> *والدليل على ذلك نعمل عمليه تبادليه مابين مصر والمملكه المتحده فى الشعوب*
> *نرسل الى مصر شعب انجلترا المنظم*
> *ونرسل الى انجلترا شعب مصر همجى السلوكيات*
> *ماذا سنجد حين إذن  بالتأكيد سنجد عملية تحول رهيبه فى سلوك الشعبين* 
> *وهنجد شعب مصر الهمجى تحول بقدرة قادر الى شعب اخر .. شعب ملتزم .. منتج .. له رأى وفكر*
> ...



 لا وألف لا 
دير ميس بنت مصرية اللندنية
لم تصلك فكرتى بعد عن التغيير
لسنا بصدد تبديل الشعوب
ولست بصدد تغيير الأشخاص
أو الشخوص
فالقمة لديكم أسرة ملكية 
أعضائها يتوارثون الجلوس على العرش الملكى
ولكنهم لا يحكمون
والذى يحكم ويتحكم فى الجميع
هو الكتاب
هو الدستور
الذى يحترمه الجميع
فالملكوك والأشخاص والشخوص زائلة تروح وتجئ
ولكن الباقى هو الدستور




> *دستور الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية* 
> (بالإنجليزية: *constitution of the united states*‏) 
> هو الوثيقة المؤسسة للحكومة الفيدرالية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كما يشكّل القانون الأعلى للبلاد، وهو أقدم دستورمكتوب غير منقطع الاستعمال في العالم. يؤسس الدستور للحكومة الفيدرالية الأمريكية ثلاث سلطات منفصلة وهي التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية وينظّم العلاقات بينها، كما يحوي بنوداً تهدف لضمان حقوق الأفراد في الحياة والملكية، وفي حرية العبادة والتعبير. ومن أجل ضمان هذه الحريات، شدد واضعو الدستور الأمريكي على ضرورة وجود قيود لصلاحيات كل من سلطات الحكم، إضافة إلى مساواة الجميع أمام القانون، و يضمن فصل الدين عن الدولة كدولة علمانيه.
> دستور الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية دستور اتحادي ; يتميز الدستور الاتحادي، بأنه دستور مكتوب، كما أنه دستور جامد غير مرن إذ لا يجوز تعديله بقانون عادي. ويرجع ذلك إلى الأهمية الكبيرة لهذا الدستور، إذ أنه يتولى تحديد اختصاصات الحكومة المركزية والبرلمان الاتحادي وكذلك حكومات الولايات، ولهذا فإن على جميع هذه الهيئات أن تحترم نصوصه من دون ارتكاب أدنى مخالفة له, يشترط موافقة ثلاثة ارباع الولايات على التعديل، بعد تقديمه من ثلثي اعضاء الكونجرس .



هم لديهم
أقدم دستورمكتوب غير منقطع الاستعمال في العالم
ونحن لدينا
أقدم وأعظم أهرامات في العالم


أيهما تفضلين ميس بنت مصرية اللندنية
الأهرامات أم الدستور

؟!



ولنواصل بعد فترة راحة قليلة

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*لا والله أستاذى ووالدى العزيز*
*انا متفهمه تماما لفكرة حضرتك عن التغيير*
*وإذا طلبت منى الخيار*
*فى ايهما أفضل*
*سأفضل أقدم دستور*
*لان هذا الدستور هو الذى صنع شعب كهذا*
*أما نحن فماذا فعلنا او قدمت لنا الاهرامات سوى حضاره ثابته لم يحدث عليها تغير من الاف السنين وان حدث فهو للاسوأ*
*يا استاذى المجتمع الذى يشعر ان التاريخ وقف عنده*
*يكون مجتمع على حافة الانهيار*
*ونحن اكتفينا التغنى باننا اصحاب حضارة 700 الاف سنه*
*ولهذا الكل يتحرك ويتقدم ونحن نتمحك فى ال سبعة الاف سنه*

*وإذا كان استيعابى خاطئ*
*فلتصحح لى استاذى*
*فكلى  أذان ضاغيه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لا والله أستاذى ووالدى العزيز*
> *انا متفهمه تماما لفكرة حضرتك عن التغيير*
> *وإذا طلبت منى الخيار*
> *فى ايهما أفضل*
> *سأفضل أقدم دستور*
> *لان هذا الدستور هو الذى صنع شعب كهذا*
> *أما نحن فماذا فعلنا او قدمت لنا الاهرامات سوى حضاره ثابته لم يحدث عليها تغير من الاف السنين وان حدث فهو للاسوأ*
> *يا استاذى المجتمع الذى يشعر ان التاريخ وقف عنده*
> *يكون مجتمع على حافة الانهيار*
> ...



*شكرا أبنتى العزيزة*
على تفهمك لى رغم إنك هناك بعيدا 



تتمشين
على كورنيش نهر التايمز
وتنظرين لعجلة لندن

والتى أتمنى عجلة مثلها
*تناطح أهرامات الجيزة علواً*
ويكون مكتوب عليه

صنعت فى مصر
بأيدى مصرية 100%
وتم تصميمها على أيدى مهندسين مصرية 100%
وتدار بطاقة والرياح والشمس المصرية


ويكون أسمها 

*عجلة التغيير*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> إحنا اللى علمنا النمل يمشى طوابير



لنا عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اسمحولي اقول رايي : 
عايزين تغيير للاحسن 
اذن فلننظر من الذي هدم هذا المجتمع الذي نتمني ان يتغير من هذا الوضع القاتم ...
السبب كان في كلمه واحده 
المراه 
ضيعت (بضم الضاد ) واهدرت قيمتها 
المراه هي نصف المجتمع كما يقولون 
ولكني اراها ...هي كل المجتمع 
ليس انتقاصا من الرجل 
ولكن اقول بانه اذا كانت المراه نصف المجتمع ...فانها تربي النصف الاخر 
وبذلك هي كل المجتمع 
اتاتورك ...
لما اراد تركيا علمانيه مائه في المائه ....هدم المراه 
اخلعها حجابها ...وفصل لها قانونا للاحوال الشخصيه يتيح لها التحلل والزواج والطلاق كما تحب 
ووضع قانونا يقضي بانها اذا غطت راسها بحجاب ...تسجن وتحاكم .. 
جريمه !!!!

بورقيبه التونسي 

فعل نفس مافعل اتاتورك التركي وجعل من تونس بلد علماني دستورا وقانونا 

وكان طريقه الرئيسي هي المراه 

والساده المصرون علي جعل مصر علمانيه ..يفهمون هذا جيدا 
فطمسو هويتها ..وجعلوها قاضيا ..وضابطا ...وماذونا ...ولاعبه كوره قدم 
هؤلاء  سعيدون بما حققوه ومازال لديهم الاكثر 
هل سمعتم عن قانون الطفل مثلا ... 
انه قانون غايه في الحقاره والسوء والتدني وسحق كل ماهو اسلامي في مصر 
واعتبر حتي محاوله عرضه السابق علي مجلس الشعب (بعدما اقره مجلس الشوري ) 
..انما هيا محاوله مخزيه في حد ذاتها 
ولا يتورعون لحظه عن محاوله ضرب الامه في اعز ماتملكه وهي قيمه المراه 

انا لااريد ان اسهب في المشكله لان الموضوع يسال كيف الحل ؟؟ 
واقول 
الحل اننا شعب  نعشق ..من يخدعنا 
نعشق ونحب ان ناكل ونشرب ونتزوج ..ثم نموت
شعب بلا هدف ,,بلا طموح .. بلا رساله 
شعب ترك نفسه للاهواء والقوانين تجوب به يمينا ويسارا 
اني اخجل من مصريين والله يادكتور يرو كل هذا بعينهم 
ويظلو مدافعين مهللين ..يذوبو عشقا في النظام ومحاسنه

والله يقول (( ان الله لايغير مابقوم حتي يغيرو ماابنفسهم )) 
والايه تؤكد بان التغيير لابد ان ياتي جماعه ...وليس قرديا 
ونحن نعشق الفرديه ...والعصاميه 
واذا تعلمنا جماعيه التغيير فاننا سنكون اهلا للايه الكريمه 
التغيير المقصود بالايه ...تغيير الاخلاق والضمائر والقيم الي الاحسن والايسر 
وفينا من يفهمه بانه تغيير الواقع ...بالقوه او بالعافيه ...وهذا قصور في الفهم 

والتغيير له اسباب قيام ..واسباب حدوث 

وهذه الاسباب ليست موجوده لانها ان وجدت فلن نعرف كيف سناخذ بها 

واذا تغيرنا من داخلنا  تغييرا يرضي عنه الله

فوقتها سيدفع الله لنا بالاسباب امامنا  تباعا ..يخلقها لنا 

ثم ناخذ بها ..وتتحقق احلامنا في التغيير

اعتذر عن الاطاله دكتور جمال 

تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إحنا اللى علمنا النمل يمشى طوابير



عزيزى عاصم ابوندي
قرأت أفكارى
*حقا تغيير إيجابى مش بطال*
لماذا لا نتعلم ثقافة الوقوف فى الطوابير
فلنركب الأتوبيس ونحن منتظرين فى طابور
فلنركب الميكروباص ونحن منتظرين فى طابور

فلنركب مترو الأنفاق ونحن منتظرين فى طابور
*ولتكون بداية هذا التغيير
عن طريق 
طلبة وطالبات الجامعات المصرية
فليكونوا هم القدوة
لكل شعب مصر

**

*
*
*
*
*
*


طابور أمريكانى


طابور يابانى




طابور حيدربادى هندى



طابور باريسى







وهاكم عينة من الطوابير المصرية السيئة
*
.
.






*
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*بمناسبة الطابور*
*اسمحولى اعمل مداخله أخرى*
*طبعا عارفين ان كل شى هنا الطابور فيه شى اساسى*
*ولايمكن لك مهما كان منصبك حتى ولو كنت وزير ان تكسر الطابور لتصل الى مقدمته*
*فبطبعى تعودت على هذا*


*عندما سافرنا فى الصيف الماضى الى مصر*
*وفى بعض المحلات وقفت لادفع الفاتوره*
*وإذا بسيده تتخللنى وتمد يدها بكل بساطه لتسبقنى فى الدفع*
*فنظرت لها وقولتلها* 

*ياعنى مش شايفه ان فى واحده واقفه قدامك*
*بكل جرأه قالتلى طيب ومالك زعلانه اوى كده عادى ياعنى*

*طيب هو ايه الى عادى*
*ولان كل شى عادى فلا تغيير سيحدث*
*عارف حضرتك مستر جمال التغيير امتى ممكن يحصل ؟*
*عندما يفعل القانون فى بلدنا*
*مسألة تفعيل القوانين هى الاساس*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> عزيزى عاصم ابوندي
> قرأت أفكارى
> حقا تغيير إيجابى مش بطال
> لماذا لا نتعلم ثقافة الوقوف فى الطوابير
> فلنركب الأتوبيس ونحن منتظرين فى طابور
> فلنركب الميكروباص ونحن منتظرين فى طابور
> 
> فلنركب مترو الأنفاق ونحن منتظرين فى طابور
> ولتكون بداية هذا التغيير
> ...


    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 ثقافة التعلم من أجل الحياة ...
فنحن يادكتور شعب يعيش الحياة ولا نصنع الحياة .. رغم أن لدينا القدرة علي صنع الحياة ...
جاء في الدراسة سابقة الذكر تحت عنوان العلاج



> - كشف أبعاد شخصية الفهلوى والبدء فى تكوين اتجاها سلبيا نحوها فى وسائل الإعلام وفى المؤسسات التربوية والدينية , وعدم التسامح مع كل من يمارس أى سلوك فهلوى على المستوى السياسى ( بالتزوير أو التهليل أو النفاق أو اغتصاب الشرعية ) أو المستوى الإقتصادى ( بإعطاء بيانات كاذبة وأرقام خادعة وأمانى لا تتحقق أو الحديث عن اذدهار خيالى) أو المستوى الإجتماعى ( بدغدغة مشاعر الناس وإيهامهم بالريادة والتفوق والتميز الكاذبين والمخدرين ) .


كيف السبيل الي ذلك؟
فكرة بسيطة جدا نستطيع تحقيقها من خلال منتدانا ... أنشاء جماعة مراقبة تقوم بنشر سلبية ما موثقة بالصوت والصورة"من خلال الموبايل" والسماح بنقلها وتداولها ...

أنشاء جمعية تنشر السلوك المتحضر والتفاعل مع الأحداث تفاعل إيجابي .
وحتي نستطيع أن نصنع الحياة لابد أن نكون فاعلين وليس مفعول به .... الدعوة للتسجيل بجداول الانتخاب فعل إجابي وحق لا يجب التهاون فيه أو التنازل عنه ... 
هذا بعض من كثير نستطيع من خلاله أن ننتقل من مجرد ناس عايشة الحياة الي ناس بتصنع الحياة
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  ثقافة التعلم من أجل الحياة ...
> فنحن يادكتور شعب يعيش الحياة ولا نصنع الحياة .. رغم أن لدينا القدرة علي صنع الحياة ...
> جاء في الدراسة سابقة الذكر تحت عنوان العلاج
> 
> كيف السبيل الي ذلك؟
> فكرة بسيطة جدا نستطيع تحقيقها من خلال منتدانا ... أنشاء جماعة مراقبة تقوم بنشر سلبية ما موثقة بالصوت والصورة"من خلال الموبايل" والسماح بنقلها وتداولها ...
> 
> أنشاء جمعية تنشر السلوك المتحضر والتفاعل مع الأحداث تفاعل إيجابي .
> ...


*أفكار هايلة استاذى الكريم عاصم أبو ندى..
لطالما تمنيت هذا التفاعل وهذه الافكار الايجابية البناءة..وبأن يكون هذا المنتدى مقرونا بالفعل وليست مجرد مناقشات تتوارى خلف الجديد من الموضوعات..وحتى لو كان التغيير بطىء فهذا أفضل من لاشىء كما ان بطئه معناه أنه سيدوم لانه عن قناعة..ومن يدرى ربما كان هذا الموضوع بذرة فى تحقيق هذه الأمنيات..*

----------


## اليمامة

*استاذى العزيز دكتور جمال
الطوابير وغيرها من السلوكيات المختلفة والمرفوضة هى مظاهر عدم وجود الثقافة الشاملة بمعناها العام..ثم أن المقارنة بين طوابير لندن والدول الاوروبية  وطوابير مصر شىء مؤلم لنا..لاننا لم نختار أن نكون بهذة الصورة..وهذا يزيد من الم هذا الشعب البائس المسكين..وربما يدعو للاحباط..لأن المسألة تتحول الى فرجة غرضها التسلية على الشعب الغلبان بعقد المقارنات المتقنة والديباجات المنظومة بمهارة...وربما نحسن جيدا التعبير وننجح فى عرض الصور لأننا لسنا فى نفس الموضع..يعنى لا نقف يوميا بالساعات انتظارا للخبز ونتجمهر فى حشود عشوائية ومعارك ضارية للتسابق على اول الطابور..ربما معنا ما يكفينا كى نذهب رأسا بسيارتنا الى مخبز محترم ونبتاع الخبز اللامع المحفوظ..لماذا لا توجهوا انظاركم بنظرة رحيمة الى هذا الشعب بدلا من سلخة حى...؟؟؟
انا هنا لا أدافع عن السلوكيات الخاطئة ولست ضد التغيير بالطبع ولكن المغزى من كلامى هو اننا نحسن جيدا التشدق بالكلام..نريد أفعالا لا أقوالا..نريد زرع الامل فى نفس الانسان المصرى  واشعاره بانه لا يزال انسانا يحترم..نريد ان نعلمة التمسك بالحياة ..ثقافة حب الحياة وعدم اليأس...ومن ثم التغيير..كيف سيغير وهو يائس يتمنى الموت اليوم وليس غدا...؟؟؟*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أكيد كلامك مضبوط ولا يضايق
كل ما حولنا يدفع للاكتئاب .. أخبار كئيبة .. ازدحام متعب .. تلوث .. أناس عصبية طوال الوقت وخناقات والناس بتقول يا هادي ورايحة شغلها .. رؤساء في العمل مريضون نفسياً .. عدالة مفيش .. فهلوة موجودة .. رشاوي عيني عينك.
أنا بكل صراحة كرهت مصر وبلعن كل دقيقة بتمر عليّ فيها ونفسي أهج وأسيبها لبلد أرحم وأعدل أشم فيها هوا نضيف مش كله عادم.

----------


## bnt elislam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
 نقاش جذاب جذبنى انى اقراء اكثر الردود وللامانه ليست كلها
 بس ياستاذ جمال لو احنا شعب فعلا  عاوز يتغير كنا استمرينا لحد الان بهذا الشكل
 ياستاذ جمال انت بتكلم هنا ناس فاهمه ياعنى ايه تغير ياعنى ايه ثقافه قدروا يردوا عليك تعالى انزل وكلم الناس اللى بتجرى على لقمه عيشها وقسالهم كدا انتم قابلين للتغير
 انزل واقف فى طابور عيش واسال حالك ايه النهارده؟
  هنا نتحدثا جميعا ناس مدركه ممكن نكون  بننظر للسمتقبل لاكن  لما نيجى لاب عند اقل حاجه 3 اولاد واوله نفسك فى ايه يقولك مرتبى يزيد شويه ولو خمس جنيه
 مش نفسه حتى يبقى ابنه دكتور ولا مهندس ولا مدرس بيحلم نه ياكل ابنه انهارده
 مش بكره
  لو انا حاليا فاهمه ياعنى ايه ثقافه وفاهمه يعنى تغير وتطوير
  فى غير كتير  مش قابلين انهم حتى يفهموا
ا  لما نيجى نسال شاب  وهو بيدرس يتكلم حلو اوى عن التغير وعن الثقافه وعن الظروف اللى فى بلده وتلاقى عنده حماس   ولما نسال نفس الشاب بعد التخرج بسنه ولا اتنين يقولك ثقافه ايه ياعم مش لما لاقى اشتغل الاول  
 الحال  بيتغير 
 بنتكلم عن التطوير والتغير وفى ناس مش لاقيه تاكل بنتكلم عن التطوير والتغير وفى سيول بدمر بلاد مش لما نصلح الحياه اللى احنا واقفين عليها ونحس على الاقل بامان فيها نفكر ازاى نغير بكره لما انا شابه  اتخرج من كليتى بحلم انى اشتغل  وتعلمت لمده 16 او 17 سنه مقضيها تعليم بطريقه متخلفه وفى الاخر بطلع اقعد فى البيت برده
 واسباب كتير منها الحراميه الكبار
 والحرميه الصغير ين اللى هما المرتشين
 ومنهم الحشاشين واصحاب الكيف والمزاج
 لو لقيت حلول لكل ده وجعلتنى اشعر بالامان ممكن انا وواكتر من 80 مليون نبداء نفكر نتغير
 واسفه للاطاله
  بس هو موضوع جذاب حقا

----------


## bnt elislam

> أكيد كلامك مضبوط ولا يضايق
> كل ما حولنا يدفع للاكتئاب .. أخبار كئيبة .. ازدحام متعب .. تلوث .. أناس عصبية طوال الوقت وخناقات والناس بتقول يا هادي ورايحة شغلها .. رؤساء في العمل مريضون نفسياً .. عدالة مفيش .. فهلوة موجودة .. رشاوي عيني عينك.
> أنا بكل صراحة كرهت مصر وبلعن كل دقيقة بتمر عليّ فيها ونفسي أهج وأسيبها لبلد أرحم وأعدل أشم فيها هوا نضيف مش كله عادم.



 مع احترامى لحضرتك وان كل حاجه تجيب اكتئاب  احنا  ولو احنا كلنا بنكره مصر هنغيرها ازاى
 كل بلد فيها حلو  والو حش فيها اذا كان  فى حد مسئول عن التدهور الى احنا وصلناله من الكبار واو غيره احنا جزء فيه وشاركنا بتدمير البلد دى اذا كان بسكوتنا  او خوفنا او طمع كل واحد فينه انه يعيش كويس وميفكرش فى اخوه
 لما كل الشباب عاوزه تسيبها وتسافر مين الى هيعمرها  عندهم حق الحراميه الكبار ينهبونا

 اصل صغير وكبير بتنازلهم عن البلد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عزيزى عاصم ابوندي
> 
> *ولتكون بداية هذا التغيير
> عن طريق 
> طلبة وطالبات الجامعات المصرية
> فليكونوا هم القدوة
> لكل شعب مصر**
> *.*
> *


وماذا عن هذه الفكرة هل هذا تشدق بالكلام ؟
تركنا المضمون والتفعيل ولهثنا وراء نقد عرض الفكرة... عجبي!







> *طيب هو ايه الى عادى*
> *ولان كل شى عادى فلا تغيير سيحدث*
> *عارف حضرتك مستر جمال التغيير امتى ممكن يحصل ؟*
> *عندما يفعل القانون فى بلدنا*
> *مسألة تفعيل القوانين هى الاساس*



وإذا كانت القوانين موجودة ولم تفعل حتي الآن هناك قانون السجل العيني للعقارات المصرية لم يفعل منذ عام عام ١٩٦٤ حتي يومنا هذا....عجبي! هل نقف جامدين لا نتحرك كأهالي وكشعب فلنخلق قوانينا الشعبية والذاتية..... ولتكن الشرارة هي طلبة الجامعات المصرية .....قلتوا إيييه ؟!





> كيف السبيل الي ذلك؟
> فكرة بسيطة جدا نستطيع تحقيقها من خلال منتدانا ... أنشاء جماعة مراقبة تقوم بنشر سلبية ما موثقة بالصوت والصورة"من خلال الموبايل" والسماح بنقلها وتداولها ...
> 
> أنشاء جمعية تنشر السلوك المتحضر والتفاعل مع الأحداث تفاعل إيجابي .
> وحتي نستطيع أن نصنع الحياة لابد أن نكون فاعلين وليس مفعول به .... الدعوة للتسجيل بجداول الانتخاب فعل إجابي وحق لا يجب التهاون فيه أو التنازل عنه ... 
> هذا بعض من كثير نستطيع من خلاله أن ننتقل من مجرد ناس عايشة الحياة الي ناس بتصنع الحياة
> دمت بخير


لكن هل فشلت فكرة طلبة الجامعات كنواة للتغيير المصري علشان نعرض أفكار أخري أنا لا مانع عندي من تلقي وتدارس كل الأفكار المتاحة ولكن المهم أن يدخل إحداها حيز التنفيذ والتطبيق الفعلي وعلي بركة الله سيروا ....





> *استاذى العزيز دكتور جمال
> 
> انا هنا لا أدافع عن السلوكيات الخاطئة ولست ضد التغيير بالطبع ولكن المغزى من كلامى هو اننا نحسن جيدا التشدق بالكلام..نريد أفعالا لا أقوالا..نريد زرع الامل فى نفس الانسان المصرى  واشعاره بانه لا يزال انسانا يحترم..نريد ان نعلمة التمسك بالحياة ..ثقافة حب الحياة وعدم اليأس...ومن ثم التغيير..كيف سيغير وهو يائس يتمنى الموت اليوم بل غدا...؟؟؟*



لا حياة مع اليأس ولا يأس مع الحياة ... المهم هو التكاتف معا يدا واحدة لنضرب بقوة جذور الإكتئاب المميت ... ويد الله مع الجماعة
ولا تنسوا قول الله سبحانه وتعالي:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لو لقيت حلول لكل ده وجعلتنى اشعر بالامان ممكن انا وواكتر من 80 مليون نبداء نفكر نتغير
>  واسفه للاطاله
>   بس هو موضوع جذاب حقا


 :f2: أبنتي العزيزة بنت الإسلام
لا وألف لا لوضع شروط مسبقة لنبدأ نفكر في التغيير .... هذا للأسف سيشدنا للخلف ويجعلنا ننظر دائما إلي مواضع أقدامنا وهذا يجعل روؤسنا دائما منحنية مطئطئة علي صدورنا



وهذا حتما سيعيق تقدمنا للإمام ناحية المستقبل القادم إلينا ونحن من الأفضل متحركين ديناميكيين نشطين ناظرين دائما إلي الأمام أفضل من أن نكون إستاتيكيين  وخاملين ودائما ملهيين بأحداث اليوم والساعة فقط ....
ولتكن لنا عين علي يومنا هذا والعين الأخري علي الغد القادم لا محالة بإذن الله ....



*With an eye on the future*


وعين علي المستقبل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عدنا مع محاولة للاجابة عن السؤال يا دكتور ( ملاحظة ان حضرتك رميت الكورة ف ملعبى )
> 
> دايما لما بحاول افكر فى سمات ومعالم الشخصية المصرية صورة نهر النيل بتفرض نفسها على خيالى وتفكيرى بشدة
> بلاحظ دايما ان سمات نهر النيل هى نفسها سمات الشخصية المصرية ...الهدوء... الثبات والثورة على التغيير ...الاستمرارية ومواصلة الحياة رغم كل شئ ... الوداعة واللين والبعد عن القسوة والعنف ... بحس كمان ان نهر النيل هو نهر حزين وحزنه دا خلاه ينعكس بصورة أو بأخرى على الشخصية المصرية ... بتذكر مقولة الرائع جمال حمدان عن الشعب المصرى لما قال ان المصريين أهل نهر يتميزوا بالإرتباط ويعشقوا الحزن ....!!
> لما فكرنا فى يوم من الايام نروض النهر دا ونغير مساره وجزء كبير من تركيبته الثابتة من الاف السنين لما فكرنا نبنى السد العالى لاسباب كتير جدا كأننا غيرنا جزء كمان مهم من تركيبة الشخصية المصرية لان السد منع تماسيح النيل الخطر الرهيب اللى كان كامن فى اعماق النهر دا وكأننا غيرنا معاه الخطر الكامن فى الشخصية المصرية كمان 
> طاقة العنف الشرعية اللى بتدافع بيها عن نفسها ....!!! إنعكاس غريب وتأثير متبادل يدعو للدهشة مابين الانسان والنهر العظيم ....
> من كام يوم تابعت حلقة العاشرة مساء مع عبد الرحمن الابنودى وكان بيتكلم فيها عن السد العالى لفت نظرى ملاحظته على تكاتف الناس وقت الفيضان التكاتف الرهيب دا وكأنه تكاتف ضد الموت والفناء تكاتف من أجل الحياة نفسها بس كمان لاقيت انه تكاتف فى جوهره المحافظة المستميتة على وضع قائم وثابت نااااااااادرا لما كان الانسان المصرى بيسعى لعمل تغيير جذرى فى حياته 
> الظلم اللى تعرض له ومش بس من تلاتين او حتى ستين سنة يا دكتور دا من الاف السنين كان دايما بيبتكر طرق عبقرية لمحاولة الاستمرار تحت ذله وجبروته... زى السخرية والنكتة (الكوميديا السوداء بلغة الدراما)او التحايل اوحتى التواضع بسقف احلامه وطموحاته فى الحرية والكرامة ....آآآآآخر حاجة كان دايما بيفكر فيها هى المواجهة والثورة على الظلم شئ مدهش فعلا وغريب لاقصى درجة 
> ساعات بيدينى احساس سلبى اننا شعب بلا كرامة ولا نكترث فعلا لمعنى او قيمة الحرية وساعات وف اوقات ثوراته العنيفة بيدينى احساس مناقض تماما وهو انه عنده كرامة وإيباء مش عند شعوب العالم مجتمعة ....!!!
> ...




مشاركة للرفع لأهميتها

وللسؤال عن صحة  :f2: الأخت العزيزة جيهان  :f2:  .... ويا تري إييه آخر أخبار صداعها ؟!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ونعود أدراجنا لنتدارس سويا هل هناك بصيص من الأمل
لتغيير الشعب
لننتقل من كوننا شعبا ناميا (متخلفا)
إلى شعبا متقدما

وفيما بعد ستلقى ضوءا على كيفية قياس تقدم وتخلف الدول والشعوب 

 




 * 
*
*السمات التقليدية للشخصية المصرية :
تميزت      الشخصية المصرية على مر عصور طويلة بسمات كانت أقرب إلى الثبات ولذلك يعتبرها      العلماء سمات أصيلة وذلك لتمييزها عن سمات فرعية أو ثانوية قابلة للتحريك مع      الظروف الطارئة . فالمصرى تميز بكونه : ذكيا , متدينا , طيبا , فنانا , ساخرا ,      عاشقا للإستقرار ( عزه عزت      , 2000 , التحولات فى الشخصية المصرية , كتاب الهلال ). وكان هذا يشكل الخريطة      الأساسية للشخصية المصرية فى وعى المصريين ووعى غيرهم , وقد أدى إلى الثبات      النسبى لهذه السمات ارتباطها بعوامل جغرافية ومناخية مستقرة نسبيا .  
وقد حدثت      تحولات نوعية فى بعض السمات وتحولات نسبية فى سمات أخرى , فمثلا استخدم البعض      ذكاءه فى الفهلوة , وتعددت صور التدين بعضها أصيل وبعضها غير ذلك , وقلت درجة      الطيبة وحل محلها بعض الميول العنيفة أو العدوانية الظاهرة أوالخفية  , وتأثر      الجانب الفنى فى الشخصية تحت ضغط التلوث والعشوائيات , وزادت حدة السخرية      وأصبحت لاذعة قاسية أكثر من ذى قبل وأحيانا متحدية فجة جارحة , أما عشق المصرى      للإستقرار فقد اهتز كثيرا بعدما أصبحت البيئة المصرية طاردة نحو الخارج بحيث      أصبح حلم كثير من الشباب السفر إلى أى مكان لتحقيق أهدافه بعد أن أصبح متعذرا      تحقيق الآمال والأحلام على أرض الوطن .ستطيع أن نرصد عددا من العوامل الرئيسة      التى أدت إلى تلك التغيرات فى السمات الأصلية للشخصية المصرية ومنها : 


  
*      1-         ثورة يوليو وما صاحبها من تغييرات جذرية* ( بعضها ايجابى وهو ما يتصل بالتحرر      الوطنى وطرد       المستعمر , وأكثرها سلبى وهو ما يتصل بالحكم الإستبدادى البوليسى      ) أدت إلى تغيرات فى البناء السياسى والإجتماعى والإقتصادى , وهزت البنية      القيمية حيث أشاعت قيما استبدادية قهرية , وأرست قواعد الإعتمادية على النظام ,       والسلبية ,  والفهلوة , وادعاءات البطولة الزائفة , والسير وراء الزعيم بأعين      مغمضة وأصوات هاتفة وقلوب مليئة بالحماس الجارف بلا دليل . باختصار أحدثت      الثورة ورجالها تناقضات هائلة فى البنية النفسية للشخصية المصرية تحتاج لبحث      منفصل لبيان مداها .


 2-  *نكسة يونيو 1967* , وقد كانت قمة التعبير عن خداع الذات والتسليم لزعامات      كاريزمية بعيدة عن التخطيط السليم والموضوعية . حدث بعدها صدمة وتغيرات جذرية      أخرى فى الشخصية المصرية حيث راحت تبحث عن هوية دينية بعد فشل الهوية القومية      الإشتراكية التى نادى بها زعماء الثورة ومنظروها , ومن هنا بدأت التيارات      الدينية المعتدلة والمتطرفة فى مصر وامتدت إلى العالم العربى والإسلامى تحت      وطأة المواجهة البوليسية القاسية لتلك التيارات 


  
*      3-معاهدة      السلام مع إسرائيل*   وما تبعها من تغيرات سريعة ومفاجئة لكثير من المفاهيم      حول إسرائيل كعدو أساسى والإرتماء بعد ذلك فى الحضن الأمريكى وماتبعه من تغيرات      ثقافية واجتماعية بناءا على التفاعل مع ثقافات غريبة تستقبلها الشخصية المصرية      بمشاعر متناقضة وبشكل أسرع من طريقتها وطبيعتها فى استيعاب وهضم وتمصير      الثقافات الأخرى .


  4-      *الإنفتاح الإقتصادى المنفلت* , وما تبعه من تنامى القيم الإستهلاكية , والرغبة      فى الثراء السريع دون جهد حقيقى , وشيوع قيم الخفة والفهلوة وانتهاز الفرص .


*      5-السفر إلى بلاد الخليج وغيرها من الدول العربية *   , وما تبع ذلك من تغير الأنماط الإستهلاكية والثقافية والدينية تبعا للنموذج الخليجى , مما أدى إلى تعتعة      استقرار النماذج القائمة والمستقرة منذ قرون لصالح النموذج السلفى من ناحية أو      النموذج المستغرب من ناحية أخرى .


  6-     *العولمة وما أدت إليه من فتح السماوات للقنوات الفضائية والإنترنت* , وفتح      الأسواق لكل ماهو جديد , وفتح شهية المتلقى للمزيد من الجديد والغريب والمثير .


* 7-قانون      الطوارئ الذى امتد العمل به لمدة 25 سنة*( وما زال حتى كتابة هذه السطور عام 2005 م , 1425 ه – ولا يدرى أحد متى يتوقف العمل به ) , بحيث أدى إلى شيوع حالة من القهر والخوف , وانعدام الثقة بين السلطة والشعب , وأطلق يد السلطة الأمنية فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة فى حياة الناس ( تعيينات الوظائف على كل المستويات , والترقيات , واختيار الوظائف القيادية , والإنتخابات , والبعثات , وكل شئ ) , وأطفأ النبض الحقيقى على المستويات السياسية والفكرية والدينية والإجتماعية , وأتاح الفرصة لتغلغل الفساد المحتمى بالسلطة ووصول عناصر تفتقر إلى الكفاءة والضمير إلى مراكز عليا تحت سقف الطاعة والولاء , فى نفس الوقت الذى ابتعدت فيه ( أو استبعدت ) العناصر الموهوبة والمتميزة عن مراكز التأثير والتوجيه , أما بقية الناس فقد تحولوا إلى أغلبية صامتة تسعى إلى أن تحصل على لقمة عيشها وعيش أبنائها , ولكى تتقى سطوة السلطة المطلقة تحت مظلة قانون الطوارئ لجأت إلى تعلم مهارات الفهلوة والتحايل والكذب والإلتواء والتخفى والتنازل عن أشياء كان يعتز بها المصريون مثل الكرامة والضمير والصدق والشهامة , واستبدل كل هذا بحالة من الخنوع والخداع والنفاق والتحايل ومد اليد تسولا أو رشوة أو سرقة .
ورغم      التحولات الحادثة فى السمات الست للشخصية المصرية إلا أن الشخصية المصرية تعتبر      نسبيا أكثر ثباتا خاصة فى مواجهة تغيرات العولمة , حيث نجد أن مجتمعات عربية      أخرى قد ذابت تماما أو تكاد فى النظام العالمى الجديد بكل سلبياته وإيجابياته ,      وربما يعود ذلك الثبات النسبى للشخصية المصرية إلى تراكم سماتها فى طبقات      حضارية عبر عصور طويلة وتأكد هذه السمات مع الزمن رغم التغيرات الطارئة , كما      أن المصرى لديه ميل قوى للإبقاء على الأوضاع القائمة يعود لتأثره بالطبيعة      الجغرافية والمناخية التى يعيشها كما سنذكر ذلك لاحقا .
*من كتاب  الشخصية      المصرية  للدكتور / محمد المهدى

  استشارى الطب النفسى 





أنتهى الجزء الأول ونلتقى بعد مناقشة هذا الجزء مع الجزء الخاص  بــ :
*الطبيعة      والشخصية المصرية*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> مع احترامى لحضرتك وان كل حاجه تجيب اكتئاب  احنا  ولو احنا كلنا بنكره مصر هنغيرها ازاى
>  كل بلد فيها حلو  والو حش فيها اذا كان  فى حد مسئول عن التدهور الى احنا وصلناله من الكبار واو غيره احنا جزء فيه وشاركنا بتدمير البلد دى اذا كان بسكوتنا  او خوفنا او طمع كل واحد فينه انه يعيش كويس وميفكرش فى اخوه
>  لما كل الشباب عاوزه تسيبها وتسافر مين الى هيعمرها  عندهم حق الحراميه الكبار ينهبونا
> 
>  اصل صغير وكبير بتنازلهم عن البلد


أختي الكريمة .. صحيح الفرق بين 18 سنة و25 سنة مش كبير قوي .. يا دوب سبع سنين.
لكنها سبع سنوات بين مرحلتين مختلفتين تماماً
ده غير انك بنت .. مش مضطرة تشوفي اللي بحكي عنه وتعانيه يومياً.
تأكدي تماماً .. كنا الأكثر حباً للبلد والأكثر عشقاً لها وترابها في صبانا .. وعلى فكرة كنت بكرر جملتك دي كتير على كل واحد يقول قدامي "عايز أهج أو أهاجر" لكن الاصطدام بالواقع المر صدقيني أمر مختلف تماماً.

----------


## bnt elislam

> أختي الكريمة .. صحيح الفرق بين 18 سنة و25 سنة مش كبير قوي .. يا دوب سبع سنين.
> لكنها سبع سنوات بين مرحلتين مختلفتين تماماً
> ده غير انك بنت .. مش مضطرة تشوفي اللي بحكي عنه وتعانيه يومياً.
> تأكدي تماماً .. كنا الأكثر حباً للبلد والأكثر عشقاً لها وترابها في صبانا .. وعلى فكرة كنت بكرر جملتك دي كتير على كل واحد يقول قدامي "عايز أهج أو أهاجر" لكن الاصطدام بالواقع المر صدقيني أمر مختلف تماماً.



  استاذى  ماكان حب البلد بالعمر  ولا بالسن ونا مشككتش فى انك بتحب بلدك بس
 وغير كدا انا اعلم جيدا انها تختلف من تفكير شاب وتفكير فتاه
 بس انا بسال لما  معظم شباب ورجاله البلد عاوزين يسبوها ويسافروا

 وحضرتك من الناس الواعيه والى المفروض فاهمه ياعنى ايه تغير وياعنى ايه تطوير يبقى استاذ جمال بيخاطب مين عشان يغيرها ويطورهاونحاوله من بلد ناميه لبد متطور


 استاذ جمال  انا لم اقصد اننا ننظر تحت اقدمنا او لاحداث يونا فقط بس مينفعش افكرفتغير مستقبل ونا مغيرتش يومى او حتى  جعلته امن لاستطيع التفكير فى المستقبل اخى ابن رشد هو قال بنفه لما كان فى سنى كان بيتكلم وبيردد الجمله دى يمكن كمان اكتر منى بس بعد ماتخر ج الحال التغير

 اصبح يبحث عن فرصته لو حده  وعن تفكير مستقبله ؤمال اب مسؤل عن اسره واولاد والتعليم
 يعمل ايه؟

 مش المفروض قبل مانغير  ونطلب بالتطوير والتحضر ده
 نعرف حال الى حولنا عامل ازاى هل هو قابل فعلا للتغير والتطوير ولا لاء
  اذا كان نفسى اومادى  او فى كل الامور
 اعتقدانه امر ليس بالسهل

 اسفه للتطويل لكم منى  كامل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ونعود أدراجنا لنتدارس سويا هل هناك بصيص من الأمل
>  لتغيير الشعب
>  لننتقل من كوننا شعبا ناميا (متخلفا)
>  إلى شعبا متقدما
> 
>  وفيما بعد ستلقى ضوءا على كيفية قياس تقدم وتخلف الدول والشعوب 
> 
>   * 
> *
> ...





> مش المفروض قبل مانغير  ونطلب بالتطوير والتحضر ده
>  نعرف حال الى حولنا عامل ازاى هل هو قابل فعلا للتغير والتطوير ولا لاء
>   اذا كان نفسى اومادى  او فى كل الامور
>  اعتقدانه امر ليس بالسهل


 :f: أبنتي العزيزة بنت الإسلام
هذا بالفعل ما نتدارسه سويا في الكتاب المذكور أعلاه.... نحن نتدارس حاليا مفاتيح سر الشخصية المصرية علي أمل فك طلاسمها التي حيرت الكثيرين والأخت العزيزة جيهان هي واحدة من كثيرين أصيبوا بصداع بسبب تلك الشخصية الفريدة من نوعها فهل سننجح سويا في هذه المهمة الصعبة.  أدعوا الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لكي ننجح في إحداث تغيير جوهري لكي ننتقل من شعب يغلب عليه الإكتئاب واليأس إلي شعب متفائل وسعيد يعمل وينتج ويحب ويتزوج وينجب ويلهو ويمرح ويشارك في صنع القرار مهما كان نوع هذا القرار .....

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أختي الكريمة .. صحيح الفرق بين 18 سنة و25 سنة مش كبير قوي .. يا دوب سبع سنين.
> لكنها سبع سنوات بين مرحلتين مختلفتين تماماً
> ده غير انك بنت .. مش مضطرة تشوفي اللي بحكي عنه وتعانيه يومياً.
> تأكدي تماماً .. كنا الأكثر حباً للبلد والأكثر عشقاً لها وترابها في صبانا .. وعلى فكرة كنت بكرر جملتك دي كتير على كل واحد يقول قدامي "عايز أهج أو أهاجر" لكن الاصطدام بالواقع المر صدقيني أمر مختلف تماماً.



 :f2: أبني العزيز رامي
هل تسمح لي أن أدلو بدلوي سريعا في مشكلة شباب مصر من  الجنسين والتي أحد أسبابها هو الحاكم الأب  :king: (في القديم كان الحاكم الآله) وتمسكنا بالعيش في جلاليب أبائنا بل وفي جلاليب أمهاتنا بعد رحيل أبائنا عن هذه الدنيا.  الإلتصاق بعائلتنا وعدم الإعتماد علي أنفسنا مبكرا والزواج المتأخر من أهم معوقات النمو الصحي للشباب من الجنسين .  
الحل هو إعادة تأهيل الشباب من الجنسين والهجرة الداخلية لغزو الصحراء (هروبا من المدن الملوثة والمزدحمة) عن طريق الدولة بإعلانها عن برامج إعادة التأهيل المهني لكل فتي وفتاة يرغبان في الزواج والإندماج في مشروع غزو الصحراء الجماعي حيث توفر إمكانيات الطاقات المتجددة كالشمس والرياح وكذلك المياه الجوفية.  

وفي حالتك أنت عزيزي رامي عليك بالبحث بسرعة عن عروسة  (أكيد ستجدها بإذن الله ) ترضي بوضعك الراهن علي أن تكافحا سويا في التغلب علي مصاعب المعيشة في الوقت الراهن والفرج قريب بإذن الله ....
.



* إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّىٰ يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> *أفكار هايلة استاذى الكريم عاصم أبو ندى..
> لطالما تمنيت هذا التفاعل وهذه الافكار الايجابية البناءة..وبأن يكون هذا المنتدى مقرونا بالفعل وليست مجرد مناقشات تتوارى خلف الجديد من الموضوعات..وحتى لو كان التغيير بطىء فهذا أفضل من لاشىء كما ان بطئه معناه أنه سيدوم لانه عن قناعة..ومن يدرى ربما كان هذا الموضوع بذرة فى تحقيق هذه الأمنيات..*


  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الفاضلة أسعدني تفاعلك مع الفكرة 
ولكن كيف تفعيلها ؟
الفكرة متداولة في عالم الانترنت " الفيس بوك , والكثير من المنتديات" فهناك فريق علي الفيس بوك أخذ علي عاتقه تسجيل الحياة سلبية أو إجابية ويتلقي الدعم من أحدي الجمعيات بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية
ولكني أراى مذاق خاص لمنتدي أبناء مصر بما يضم من أعضاء ذو كفائة ثقافية ووعي سياسي أجتماعي
أني أعشق هذا المنتدي بناسه ومصريته ... ومن هنا أحببت أن يكون هناك فعل مؤثر تأثير إجابي وفعال منطلق من هذا المنتدي وذو مزاق خاص به ...
أنها جماعة أو جروب علي منتدي أبناء مصر... اقترح اسم " سلوك"
في البدء مطلوب لوجو يشمل الاسم وعنوان الانترنت  الخاص بأبناء مصر وجملة شعارية " اقترح - سلوك يصنع الغد "
يراعي عند تصميم اللوجو أنه لن يكون بالالوان " أبيض وأسود " الغرض من ذلك " مراعاة تداول المنشور المحتوي علي اللوجو بالتصوير علي أوراق مقاس a4 ... 
الجروب يختار سلوك سلبي ويصححه ويتم نسخه وطباعته وكل اللي عليك وضع المنشور في مكان تجد فيه السلوك السلبي اللي تريد تغيره ...
مثال
سلوك الطوابير الذي طرحه الدكتور جمال 
 يتم عمل المنشور .. وكل أعضاء الجماعة يطبعه ويتم تصويره " قروش ذهيده " وفي المكان اللي 
يجد فيه السلوك السلبي يعلق المنشور " وبكده يبقي عضو فعال " ويستطيع أن يضع بضعة اورق من هذا
المنشور ولو في كيس المناديل , لحين الاحتياج اليها...
كل شهر يعمل الفريق في سلبية متفق عليها ...
وايضا يمكن أنتاج فلم قصير يتم تحميلة علي الموبايل وتداوله من خلال البلوتث ...
الفكرة تحتاج دعم من أدارة المنتدي وتحتاج التفاعل معها 
دمتم بخير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> لكن هل فشلت فكرة طلبة الجامعات كنواة للتغيير المصري علشان نعرض أفكار أخري أنا لا مانع عندي من تلقي وتدارس كل الأفكار المتاحة ولكن المهم أن يدخل إحداها حيز التنفيذ والتطبيق الفعلي وعلي بركة الله سيروا ....


  بالطبع لا
الفكرة جيدة مثل أفكارك كلها يا دكتور وخاصة حملة ضد التدخين..
فهناك الكثير من السلبيات والسلوك الذي نرغب التعامل الايجابي معه وتصحيح سلبياته ولكني كنت أفكر في وعاء نستطيع من خلاله علاج كثير من السلبيات في عمل جماعي فعال...
كنت أبحث عن منهج للتعامل مع هذه السلبيات...
ومن الطبيعي نحن في دور الطرح والنقاش ويارب نصل لمرحلة التفعيل والحركة
دمت بكل خير  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت الفاضلة أسعدني تفاعلك مع الفكرة 
> ولكن كيف تفعيلها ؟
> الفكرة متداولة في عالم الانترنت " الفيس بوك , والكثير من المنتديات" فهناك فريق علي الفيس بوك أخذ علي عاتقه تسجيل الحياة سلبية أو إجابية ويتلقي الدعم من أحدي الجمعيات بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية
> ولكني أراى مذاق خاص لمنتدي أبناء مصر بما يضم من أعضاء ذو كفائة ثقافية ووعي سياسي أجتماعي
> أني أعشق هذا المنتدي بناسه ومصريته ... ومن هنا أحببت أن يكون هناك فعل مؤثر تأثير إجابي وفعال منطلق من هذا المنتدي وذو مزاق خاص به ...
> أنها جماعة أو جروب علي منتدي أبناء مصر... اقترح اسم " سلوك"
> في البدء مطلوب لوجو يشمل الاسم وعنوان الانترنت  الخاص بأبناء مصر وجملة شعارية " اقترح - سلوك يصنع الغد "
> يراعي عند تصميم اللوجو أنه لن يكون بالالوان " أبيض وأسود " الغرض من ذلك " مراعاة تداول المنشور المحتوي علي اللوجو بالتصوير علي أوراق مقاس a4 ... 
> ...



تصرف حضاري رائع لمحاولة تفعيل موضوعنا الحالي
أشكر أخي أبو ندي علي بذله هذا الجهد
ولكننا بهذه الطريقة
نكون قد تسرعنا كما تسرع أهل الفيس بووك
وبنينا مشروعنا بدون أساسات متينه
نحن في موضوعنا هنا
هدفنا الأساسي
هو الوصول لجذور مشكلة الشعب المصري
مع التغيير
ومدي تقبله وقابليته للتغيير
ولكوني دائما من مرددين قول الله سبحانه وتعالي



فمن ثم أنا أفضل
أن تكون أي  حملة توعية للشعب المصري
تحت مسمي


* إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّىٰ يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ*

----------


## bnt elislam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 حقا كتاب الشخصيه المصريه عرض  السمات 
 وعرض الذى ادى الى تغير السمات
 بس انا ملاحظه حاجه ان احنا الحمد لله عندنا قبول حلواوى للتغير بس لنتغير بمزجنا او بنتغيير للمقيد لينا من وجه نظرنا
 او بنتغير عشان نقلد وبس


  والذى لفت نظرى جدا المتغيرات دى بذات4- الإنفتاح الإقتصادى المنفلت , وما تبعه من تنامى القيم الإستهلاكية , والرغبة فى الثراء السريع دون جهد حقيقى , وشيوع قيم الخفة والفهلوة وانتهاز الفرص .


5-السفر إلى بلاد الخليج وغيرها من الدول العربية , وما تبع ذلك من تغير الأنماط الإستهلاكية والثقافية والدينية تبعا للنموذج الخليجى , مما أدى إلى تعتعة استقرار النماذج القائمة والمستقرة منذ قرون لصالح النموذج السلفى من ناحية أو النموذج المستغرب من ناحية أخرى 



 حسيت اننا قبلين لتغير عشان مصلحه فقط
 ولما كل واحد بقى بيدور على مصلحته بس البلد كلها باظت

  عرض حلو اوى استمتع بالجزء ده من الكتاب

 وربنا يوفقك ياستاذ جمال
 لك كل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> غيّر نفسك
> 
> ٢٩/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ المصري اليوم السكوت ممنوع
> إذا كانت القاعدة الماركسية تقول «غير الاقتصاد يتغير العالم» ..فالقاعدة الإسلامية تقول: «غير نفسك يتغير العالم».. هناك سؤال ملح نستطيع أن نظفر منه بإجابات مفيدة وننتقل به من الحيرة إلى الاهتداء، هذا السؤال قد يسأله شخص ما لآخر وربما يسأله الإنسان منا لذاته، ألا وهو ماذا عساى أن أفعل؟ ربما هذا السؤال فرض نفسه علينا فرضاً خلال أمد ليس بقريب، من منطلق نابع من إحساس الفرد بالمسؤولية تجاه المجتمع الذى يحيا فيه، وإذا كان هذا المجتمع مكوناً من عدة أفراد فتكون الإجابة عن سؤالنا المذكور سلفاً أنه بوسع كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع أن يتقدم بأفضل ما عنده من أجل الارتقاء بهذه المنظومة المجتمعية ككل، وليضع كل منا يده على ما يريد تغييره،
> 
>  وهناك عدة عوامل اشترك فيها الجميع وأهمها استهانة الإنسان بقدرته الشخصية والعقلية إلى درجة فقدان الأمل، التزام الضعف والاستكانة والسلبية وعدم المبالاة التى تتوارثها الأجيال جيلاً تلو الآخر، معزية نفسها بضيق ذات اليد، وكأننا جئنا إلى هذا الكون ضيوفاً وعائدين فلا يعنينا ما يحدث من حولنا، متجاهلين تماماً أنه إذا كان لك حق ولم تطالب به فلن يأتى أحد إليك ليعطيك إياه، مثال على ذلك ونحن على أعتاب الانتخابات البرلمانية اعتزال معظم المواطنين للانتخابات البرلمانية، ثم تتعالى أصواتهم بالشكاوى من إهمال أعضاء تلك المجالس النيابية لهم ومتهمين الحكومة بالتزوير، والحقيقة المسؤول الأول عن التزوير هو المواطن الذى امتنع عن مباشرة حقوقه السياسية فى اختيار نائب قوى يدافع عن حقوقه، مردداً كلاماً لا يسمن ولا يغنى من جوع مثلاً «هو يعنى صوتى اللى هيغير الموضوع» نعم صوتك هو الذى سيغير كل المواضيع، 
> 
> لأننا كما ذكرنا مجموعة أفراد كونا مجتمعاً، فلابد أن نؤدى دورنا على أكمل وجه تجاه هذا المجتمع من منظور أنه واجب دينى وحق دنيوى، فمازالت الدفة بيد كل واحد منا ليسير بمركب الحياة فى الاتجاه الذى يجعله راضياً عن نفسه وعن مجتمعه الذى يحيا فيه، تاركاً الشعارات ملتزماً بمنهج عملى يطبقه على أرض الواقع تاركاً اليأس وفقدان الأمل متحلياً بعزيمة قوية وإرادة صلبة وهنا نقول: «إذا استطعت أن تغير نفسك فسوف يتغير العالم من حولك».
> 
> حمدى أحمد الهوارى



    عجبتني الجملة دي «إذا استطعت أن تغير نفسك فسوف يتغير العالم من حولك».
 أحسست أن الاستاذ أحمد الهواري يقراء المنتدي ويتابع  :2: 



> نحن في موضوعنا هنا
> هدفنا الأساسي
> هو الوصول لجذور مشكلة الشعب المصري
> مع التغيير
> ومدي تقبله وقابليته للتغيير
> ولكوني دائما من مرددين قول الله سبحانه وتعالي


مشكلة الشعب المصري هي مشكلة السرب من الطيور التي لا تستطيع أن تحلق عاليا إلا في تشكيل يتقدمة حادي السرب ... الشعب المصري يسمع ويعي ويتحرك بعد السمع ... أنه يتفاعل مع الكلمة ولذلك تجد أن كل من أثر تأثيرا إيجابيا في هذا الشعب يكون صاحب كلمة مسموعة من الشعب والنماذج كثيرة بداء من عرابي ومصطفي كامل الي جمال عبد الناصر ... الشعب المصر كلمة تجمعه وكلمة تفرقه ... 
الشعب المصري مفتاحه الكلام ... شعب لمة وربابة وحكيات ابو زيد الهلالي ... عنده قيم ومبادئ تدور حول الارض والعرض ... غيور علي دينه وعرضه ... شعب مرتبط بالسماء وله حضارة خاصة جدا يعشق الحياة البدائية يحب القلة والزير والنخلة والبتاو ... عايز تشوف الشعب المصري علي حق روح اسوان وشوف الناس هناك , تسمع عن حسن فتحي وبساطة البناء , تسمع عن الابانودي وبساطة الكلمة , تسمع عن العقاد وروعة العبقرية ... علشان نغير الشعب المصري حتما ولابد أن أن نحترم تقاليده وفلكلوره وعداته وتقاليده .. أحنا مش عيزين نغيره أحنا عايزين ننقيه من الشوائب اللي اصابته بفعل الزمن والتاريخ القريب من استعمار وعولمة وعلمية بغيضة تنحر في أصول هذا الشعب الطيب .
دمت بخير :Bye:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
>     عجبتني الجملة دي «إذا استطعت أن تغير نفسك فسوف يتغير العالم من حولك».
>  أحسست أن الاستاذ أحمد الهواري يقراء المنتدي ويتابع 
> 
> مشكلة الشعب المصري هي مشكلة السرب من الطيور التي لا تستطيع أن تحلق عاليا إلا في تشكيل يتقدمة حادي السرب ... الشعب المصري يسمع ويعي ويتحرك بعد السمع ... أنه يتفاعل مع الكلمة ولذلك تجد أن كل من أثر تأثيرا إيجابيا في هذا الشعب يكون صاحب كلمة مسموعة من الشعب والنماذج كثيرة بداء من عرابي ومصطفي كامل الي جمال عبد الناصر ... الشعب المصر كلمة تجمعه وكلمة تفرقه ... 
> الشعب المصري مفتاحه الكلام ... شعب لمة وربابة وحكيات ابو زيد الهلالي ... عنده قيم ومبادئ تدور حول الارض والعرض ... غيور علي دينه وعرضه ... شعب مرتبط بالسماء وله حضارة خاصة جدا يعشق الحياة البدائية يحب القلة والزير والنخلة والبتاو ... عايز تشوف الشعب المصري علي حق روح اسوان وشوف الناس هناك , تسمع عن حسن فتحي وبساطة البناء , تسمع عن الابانودي وبساطة الكلمة , تسمع عن العقاد وروعة العبقرية ... علشان نغير الشعب المصري حتما ولابد أن أن نحترم تقاليده وفلكلوره وعداته وتقاليده .. أحنا مش عيزين نغيره أحنا عايزين ننقيه من الشوائب اللي اصابته بفعل الزمن والتاريخ القريب من استعمار وعولمة وعلمية بغيضة تنحر في أصول هذا الشعب الطيب .
> دمت بخير


إييه كل الشفافية ديت أخى أبو ندى وكأنك قرأت نيتى التى فى قلبى فلولا إنشغالى بأمور أخرى لكنت نشرت قبلك رسالة *"غير نفسك"* للسيد حمدى أحمد الهوراى التى نشرت صباح اليوم فى السكوت ممنوع بالمصرى اليوم...علما بأننى كنت صديق دائم للسكوت ممنوع أيام صديقى الأستاذ محمد الشربينى وهذه الأيام قلت صداقتى لأن صديقى المهندس حاتم فودة قلب السكوت ممنوع دكانا خاصا له ولما ينشر فى فى الموقع الإلكترونى للجريدة ... عجبى!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
إلى فخامة «الرئيس».. بمناسبة «الماتش»*


* بقلم*                                                       د. محمود عمارة 

١/ ٢/ ٢٠١٠



سيادة الرئيس


أولاً: نحدثك عن «الماتش مع الجزائر» الذى جعل المصريين بالخارج والداخل «ينامون» فجر الجمعة الفائت، وهم مرتاحو البال.. نافضين «هما» ثقيلاً.. أحزنهم ولازمهم منذ ١٨ نوفمبر وذكرهم بما جرى فى ٦٧. عندما أطلقنا «أبواق» الإذاعة «تهجص» و«تجعر» و«تشتم»، و«تهدد» لتفتح علينا نار جهنم.. ولم يكن هناك تخطيط أو تنظيم «للمعركة».. «فانهزمنا» شر هزيمة.. وأحسسنا وقتها بالمذلة والانكسار، والعار.. وعندما جاء «الكوتش» أنور السادات، واختار «الفريق» الصحيح الذى استعد وخطط، وحدد الهدف.. انتصرنا، واستعدنا كرامتنا.. وعادت لنا الثقة، و«لاح» الأمل.. وهذا ما حدث أو «قل» ما أحسسناه مع فريقنا القومى الرائع بقيادة الكوتش العظيم حسن شحاتة ومعاونيه!

 ثانياً: اسمح لنا يا سيادة الرئيس الذى نحترمه، ونقدره.. أن نطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة التى دارت فى أذهان كل مهموم بشؤون هذا الوطن بعد هذا «الماتش» الفاصل:

 السؤال الأول: هل تأكد لك يا سيادة الرئيس أن الـ٨٠ مليون مصرى «جاهزون» الآن وفوراً للتأييد والمؤازرة، والمشاركة فى أى «مشروع حضارى» ينقل مصر من هذه «الكبوة» التى طال أمدها إلى آفاق عالية مشرقة.. وأن ما يقال عن هذا الشعب بأنه أصبح جثة هامدة هو كلام فارغ.. وأن كل ما يشاع عن فقدان الانتماء هو غير صحيح، والدليل: هو ما رأيناه من ملايين «الأعلام» التى رفعها المصريون خفاقة فى السماء فى كل أنحاء العالم تعبيراً عن حبهم وتقديرهم بل عشقهم وانتمائهم لهذا البلد؟

 السؤال الثانى: لماذا يا سيادة الرئيس «تصمم» على أن نظل مخنوقين «بفريق حكومى» فاشل.. ليس فيه أكثر من خمسة أو ستة وزراء بمستوى زيدان- الحضرى- المحمدى- وجدو.. والخمسة والعشرون وزيراً الآخرون لا يصلحون مطلقاً فى تشكيل الفريق، وأمثالهم من «المحافظين».. فهم معدومو اللياقة الذهنية والنفسية، ولا يملكون أدنى موهبة أو «رؤية» مستقبلية، وليس لديهم أى إحساس بالمسؤولية.. 

 فلماذا «الإصرار» على اللعب بهذا «الفريق الحكومى» العاجز عن تحقيق أى هدف أو حتى التعادل فى أى «ماتش» مع أى منافس، حتى مع فريق حكومة «بوركينا فاسو» الذى سحقنا وانتصر علينا، وأخرجنا من الأسواق العالمية فى محصول القطن.. لتصبح «بوركينا فاسو» أولى دول القارة الأفريقية فى إنتاجه وتصديره. 

 وفى «السياسة» فشلنا فشلاً ذريعاً فى كل معاركنا ودليلى ما حدث فى منابع النيل.. وفى إدارة أى «أزمة» تحتاج إلى دبلوماسية أو كياسة أو حتى شرح وتوضيح مسبق.. أما على مستوى المحافظين فحدث ولا حرج من قاذورات، و«مجارى»، وعشوائيات، وفساد فلماذا لا نحترم الرأى العام الذى طالبكم، وناشدكم التغيير ولا حياة لمن تنادى؟

 السؤال الثالث: هل لديك «ذرة شك» يا سيادة الرئيس فى قدرات، وإمكانيات، وموارد هذا البلد.. وأن مصر تزخر بعشرات الآلاف من العلماء، والخبراء، والباحثين، والموهوبين، والمبدعين، والخلاقين، والمبتكرين.. القادرين على «الإقلاع» بهذا الوطن إلى سماء العالمية.. ووضع مصر فى المكان اللائق بتاريخها وحضارتها وعبقرية موقعها على الخريطة العالمية لنباهى بها الأمم كما فعلنا ليلة الجمعة الفائتة؟
السؤال الرابع: إذا كنت يا سيادة الرئيس «مؤمنا» بقدرات هذا الشعب.. فلماذا لا تدعو إلى «مؤتمر عام» على غرار المؤتمر الاقتصادى فى بداية حكمك. يلتقى فيه أبناء مصر الأفذاذ والمخلصون من كل الأطياف السياسية لنتفق ونتوافق على «مشروع حضارى» ينقل مصر من الفقر والجهل والفساد إلى التحضر، والغنى، والأمل.. وأمامنا عشرات الأمثلة لدول بدأت منتصف السبعينيات.. وفى أقل من عشرين سنة أصبحت «نموراً» يحسب لها ألف حساب.. فلماذا لا تفعلها يا سيادة الرئيس ليسجلها لك التاريخ؟

 سيادة الرئيس ماذا لو خرجت علينا غداً لتعلن التالى:

 أ- تعديل المادتين ٧٦ و٧٧ وغيرهما لتسمح لكل مصرى لديه القدرة والإرادة والرغبة فى أن يكون «رئيساً» ولمدة خمس سنوات، بحد أقصى مدتان.. والبرنامج الانتخابى لكل مرشح هو المعيار.. والفاصل هو الصندوق الانتخابى الشفاف!

 ب- خروج قانون دور العبادة الموحد إلى النور.. والمساواة فى الحقوق والواجبات.. وتفعيل مبدأ «المواطنة» المنصوص عليه فى الدستور، والمعطل كما نعرف جميعاً (فهل تعلم أن إسبانيا بجلالة قدرها أنشأت «وزارة للمساواة» لها وزيرة وميزانية وجدول أعمال).. فهل نحن أفضل من إسبانيا فى «المساواة» بين كل المصريين؟

 ج- اختيار رئيس حكومة «كوتش» فاهم، وصارم.. ويترك له كامل الحرية فى العمل.. ولنحاسبه كل ١٢ شهرا على أفعاله والنتائج المحققة.. بدلا من «الخلطبيطة» التى نعيشها الآن، ولا نعرف من هو «المسؤول» عن تصرفات الحكومة.. وعما يجرى فى كواليس مجلس الشعب.. وفى كل المؤسسات والهيئات.. بعد أن استسلم الجميع وسلموا بأنك أنت وحدك السائل والمسؤول، والمهيمن على كل شىء.. لدرجة أن الخفير-وأصغر عامل- لم يعد يلجأ إلى رئيس الحى أو المدينة أو المحافظ أو الوزير، ولا حتى رئيس الحكومة.. فالكل يلجأ لك أنت.. يستغيث بك أنت.. يناشدك وحدك.. فهل هكذا تدار شؤون الدول؟

 د- استبعاد أى «رجل أعمال» من العمل السياسى أو الحزبى أو التنفيذى إلا إذا «باع» أو «صفى» كل أعماله طالما أنه يرغب فى العمل السياسى.. حتى لا يحدث خلط للأوراق، وتضارب فى المصالح يراه الناس فيفقدون الثقة، وتفقدون أنتم المصداقية.

 وأخيراً ماذا لو فتحنا كل الملفات، ونظفناها من «الصديد» و«العفن» ثم نغلقها بعد تطهيرها، «ملف الأقباط.. ملف كبار الفاسدين.. ملف الضبعة.. ملف النوبة.. ملف التوريث.. إلخ.. إلخ» ومعالجتها جذريا.. فنتخلص من كل هذا الصداع، والقلق، والخوف، والتشكيك، والمزايدات.. ونتفرغ للملفات الحقيقية المملوءة «بالتحديات» التى تهدد حاضر، ومستقبل هذا البلد.. وهل تعلم أننا جميعاً مستعدون للتضحية، والمشاركة فى بناء نهضة علمية- حضارية يتوق لها ويشتاق إليها كل المصريين بالداخل والخارج؟

 سيادة الرئيس.. صدقنا مازال لك «رصيد» فى قلوب المصريين.. «رصيد» من المحبة والتقدير والاحترام.. ولكن بكل صراحة فهذا «الرصيد» يتآكل يوماً بعد يوم بسبب «العناد» وتجاهل مطالب الشعب.. والاعتماد على بعض «الأشخاص» الممقوتين، والمكروهين فلماذا لا نفتح صفحة جديدة تحت عنوان «الصحوة الكبرى» التى ناديت أنت بها فى الثمانينيات؟! وإذا أحس المصريون بأن هناك شيئاً جاداً وراءه «إرادة سياسية» دافعة ونافعة فلن يبخل أحد منا بكل ما يملك.. فهل تفعلها يا سيادة الرئيس لتكون «مسك الختام»؟

 سيادة الرئيس.. الكرة فى ملعبك الآن.. فهل تحرز أهدافاً تعيد لنا البسمة والأمل المفقود.. أم ستتركنا هكذا نمصمص شفاهنا، ونلطم خدودنا وننعى حظنا، ونستجير بالله مما يحدث أمامنا؟



*french_group@hotmail.com*


*التعليق:
ما زالوا يتوهمون أن التغيير سيجئ عبر* *الرئيس... وهيهات ما يحلمون به !.... الرئيس أخذ الكرة منذ ٣ عقود وقال للشعب أنتم مش لاعبين ... أنتم مازلتم قصر وغير راشدين واللعب للكبار فقط ولأولاد الكبار فقط !
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عزيزى د.م.جمال الشربينى
هناك فئة مستفيدة من بقاء الوضع على ما هو عليه
هذه الفئة لا تريد التغيير لأنها يعجبها الحال..
وهناك أغلبية ساحقة لا يعجبها الحال..
لكن يمكننا أن نستبعد منهم من يتشائمون ويخافون من أن تغيير الحال يمكن أن يأتى بالأسوأ..
يتبقى لنا من يتفائلون بأن تغيير الحال يمكن أن يأتى بالأفضل..
لكن سنستبعد منهم من يريد التغيير ولكنه لا يريد أن يشارك فى إحداثه..بسبب العجز أو الخوف..
ثم سنستبعد من يريد التغيير ولكنه لايظن أن لديه القدرة كفرد على إحداث التغيير ويحتاج للتحرك فى جماعة..
إذا ..لكى يحدث التغيير فلابد من أن يتجمع هؤلاء الأفراد فى جماعات صغيرة..ثم تتجمع هذه الجماعات فى جماعة أكبر..
مما يجعل صوت المناداة بالتغيير ينتقل من خانة الأفراد إلى خانة الجماعات..
وهناك أشياء كثيرة لا تمنح ولكنها تحتاج إلى تضحيات..منها الحرية والتى تبدأ بمجرد رغبة فى التغيير..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عزيزى د.م.جمال الشربينى
> هناك فئة مستفيدة من بقاء الوضع على ما هو عليه
> هذه الفئة لا تريد التغيير لأنها يعجبها الحال..
> وهناك أغلبية ساحقة لا يعجبها الحال..
> لكن يمكننا أن نستبعد منهم من يتشائمون ويخافون من أن تغيير الحال يمكن أن يأتى بالأسوأ..
> يتبقى لنا من يتفائلون بأن تغيير الحال يمكن أن يأتى بالأفضل..
> لكن سنستبعد منهم من يريد التغيير ولكنه لا يريد أن يشارك فى إحداثه..بسبب العجز أو الخوف..
> ثم سنستبعد من يريد التغيير ولكنه لايظن أن لديه القدرة كفرد على إحداث التغيير ويحتاج للتحرك فى جماعة..
> إذا ..لكى يحدث التغيير فلابد من أن يتجمع هؤلاء الأفراد فى جماعات صغيرة..ثم تتجمع هذه الجماعات فى جماعة أكبر..
> ...


 



 نعم أتفق معك تماما
 عزيزي أحمد ناصر
 في إن كل شئ في هذه الدنيا
 يبدأ صغيراً ثم يأخذ طريقه للنمو
 فالطفل يبدأ جنينا ثم يخرج من بطن أمه
 بعد معاناة للطفل والأم معا

 
 وكذلك البذرة الصغيرة
 تزرعها في التربة لتكبر وتنمو

 

 وأيضا الإنهيار يبدأ صغيرا
 يبدأ من مجرد شرخ صغير
 قد لا تراه العين
 ولكنه مع الزمن ينمو ويكبر
 لينتهي بإنهيار كامل


 أنه التغيير لا بد أيضا
 من أن يبدأ صغيرا ورويدا رويدوا
 يتجمع مع بعضه البعض
 ليصبح تغيرا أكبر وأعظم
 ليصبح تغييرا فعالا ومؤثرا
 ولنعتبر من السيول التي أصابنا  وأبتلانا الله بها
 
 ألم تكن في بدايتها مجرد قطرة مطر
 وتجمعت قطرات المطر مع بعضها
 لتندفع من أعلي جبال سيناء
 سيولا كالطوفان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مشاركة للرفع لأهميتها
> 
> وللسؤال عن صحة الأخت العزيزة جيهان  .... ويا تري إييه آخر أخبار صداعها ؟!


أستاذى الفاضل ... دكتور جمال

بداية أود أن أحييك على تلك الروح الشابة الآملة دوماً فى مستقبل أفضل وخير أوفر لبشر طحنهم الظلم والكبت وباتت أدنى حقوقهم الإنسانية فى عداد المستحيلات .... تلك الروح التى أتمنى من الله ان أمتلكها أنا الآن وليس حينما أصل لعمرك أطال الله بقاءك وأنعم عليك بالصحة والعافية دوماً بإذن الله 

ثانياً.. أشكرك على سؤالك الكريم عنى وفى الحقيقة الصداع النصفى يعد من أوفى أصدقائى فى هذا العالم
حتى أننى أفتقده فى الأيام التى لا يزورنى فيها  ::(:  
الحمد لله على كل حال....،،

فى الواقع موضوع حضرتك يدعوا للأمل والتفاؤل والتفكير الايجابى ولقد لاحظت تغلب روح اليأس على معظم المشاركات ...ولكل بالطبع أسبابه الوجيهة التى بنى عليها رأيه ولكن لى تحفظ على تعليق التغيير وإيقافه على تغيير حالتنا الإقتصادية المتردية لأننا لو نظرنا بعين مدققة على تاريخنا لوجدنا أنفسنا كنا دوماً نحيا تحت تلك الظروف وما كانت ثوراتنا وحروبنا فى معظم أسبابها إلا للتغلب على تلك الظروف القاسية التى نعيشها بل على العكس لقد كان المجتمع فى الماضى أكثر فقراً وحاجة حتى أنه كان هناك مشروع قومى شبه دائم تتبناه كل الحكومات المتعاقبة على الحكم فى مصر آلا وهو إيجاد حذاء لكل مواطن نظراً لإنتشار ظاهرة الحفاء بين الغالبية العظمى من المواطنين ... كنا أكثر فقراً ولا ريب ولكننا كنا أكثر أملاً ورغبة فى التغيير ...
إحساسنا بالفقر راجع إلى أن سقف طموحنا إرتفع وباتت معظم متطلبات حياتنا الأساسية هى فى جوهرها كماليات لا أكثر ولكننا أصبحنا نفتقدها ونطلبها ونشعر بالفقر والحاجة عند غيابها وليس معنى كلامى بالطبع أننا لا نعيش فى فقر حقيقى أو لنقل ان هناك شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع تعيش فى فقر حقيقى  ولكننى أقول كذلك أنه لم يكن أبداً الفقر وضيق ذات اليد عقبة فى سبيل التغيير والإصلاح بل على العكس لقد كان المحرض الأول والأساسى فى التغيير والثورة على الظلم.... معظم الزعماء أستاذى الفاضل كانوا فقراء وهذه حقيقة يعلمها الجميع.... 
ولكن أين هم هؤلاء الزعماء إن الشعب المصرى دائماً كان فى حاجة إلى زعيم شئنا هذا أم أبينا ولكنها الحقيقة... 
نريد زعيم لنلتف حوله ليستنهض الهمم لقد سبق وإن إلتففنا حول زعماء ومن غير المصريين حتى لأنهم نجحوا فى أن يفكوا شفرة هذا الشعب العبقرى ويخرجوا منه أفضل مافيه ولكن للأسف مر وقت طويل علينا ولم نحصل على هذا الزعيم المأمول 
إن التغيير سواء أتى من القاعدة العامة للشعب و من الأسفل أو جاء من قمة الهرم السياسى ومن أعلى سلطاته لابد ان يكون وراءه زعيم حقيقى قادر على التغلغل بداخل قلوب هذا الشعب وأكرر قلوب هذا الشعب قبل عقوله هذا لأننا شعب عاطفى بالأساس ومع أنى أعرف أنك من دعاة إعمال العقل وتجنيب العاطفة عند التحدث عن التغيير السياسى فى وطننا إلا أننى أعلم أيضاً أن طبيعة هذا الشعب لن تسمح لزعيم بأن يتسيده قبل أن يتسيد قلبه ووجدانه وصدقنى أستاذى الفاضل هذا الشعب فى منتهى الذكاء ويعرف كيف يفرق جيداً بين من يتملقه ويستدر عواطفه زوراً وبهتاناً ومن يحبه فعلاً ويسعى لخيره وصلاحه و كانت الأيام دوماً كفيلة بكشف هؤلاء الزعماء المزيفين له .... لكل أمة خصائصها ولكل شعب طبيعته الخاصة جدا والتى تتطلب تجربة  تغيير تختلف عن كل التجارب المحيطة به حتى وان تشابهت الظروف والملابثات ظاهرياً إلا ان طبيعة هذه الأمة هى ما تفرز التغيير المناسب لها واعتقد ان كلمة السر فى تغيير واقعنا هى وجود زعيم حقيقى نلتف حوله ويحب هذا الوطن بصدق ويملك مقومات القيادة والإدارة الناجحة 
ولتنظر سيدى إلى (حسن شحاته) ورغم التفاوت الشاسع بين ما أدعوا إليه وأطالب به من زعيم يقود هذا الشعب وزعيم يقود فريق لكرة القدم إلا أن جوهر الزعامة واحد فى الأثنين فكلاهما يقودان مصريين لتحقيق هدف معين أحدهما نجح والآخر ننتظره ولكن بنفس مقومات الأول ومنطقه فى الزعامة حتى يقودنا للنجاح فى كافة المجالات وليس كرة القدم فقط 
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إلا ان طبيعة هذه الأمة هى ما تفرز التغيير المناسب لها واعتقد ان كلمة السر فى تغيير واقعنا هى وجود زعيم حقيقى نلتف حوله ويحب هذا الوطن بصدق ويملك مقومات القيادة والإدارة الناجحة 
> ولتنظر سيدى إلى (حسن شحاته) ورغم التفاوت الشاسع بين ما أدعوا إليه وأطالب به من زعيم يقود هذا الشعب وزعيم يقود فريق لكرة القدم إلا أن جوهر الزعامة واحد فى الأثنين فكلاهما يقودان مصريين لتحقيق هدف معين أحدهما نجح والآخر ننتظره ولكن بنفس مقومات الأول ومنطقه فى الزعامة حتى يقودنا للنجاح فى كافة المجالات وليس كرة القدم فقط 
> تحياتى







> حاجة تشرح القلب بصحيح أن يحاول أولاد عم شحاته الحصول لمصر على كأس الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الثالثة على التوالى... شئ غير عادى يستحق الفحص والتدقيق والتحليل طالما نحن فى أحدى قاعات المقهى السياسى ولسنا فى إحدى قاعات التهانى والمناسبات السعيدة.... 
>  شحاته المدرب المصرى الكفء رغم أن أصوله زمالكاوية (أقلية حزبية) وليست أهلاوية (أكثرية حزبية مثل أكثرية الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى فى العدد فقط ولكن ليس على مستوى الكفاءة!) أستطاع بصبره وتحمله وعمق بصيرته أن يغير من طعم ونكهة المنتخب المصرى بالطريقة التالية:
> 
> جهاز فنى راقى يعمل بروح الفريق يسانده فيه شوقى غريب ذلك المدرب واللاعب الخلوقعدم إعتماده على لاعبى القاهرة فقط فى توليفة المنتدى بحيث أصبح المنتخب يمثل مصر حقيقة 
> عدم تأثره بغياب أعمدة المنتخب مثل أبوتريكة وعمرو زكى وميدو ومحمد بركاتإستقلالية قراراته ومساندة إتحاد الكرة له فى إستمراره لقيادة المنتخب رغم خروجنا من تصفيات كأس العالم  فيفا 2010تكرار ظاهرة روح حسام حسن فى صورة البطل أحمد حسن إبن المنيا أعطت جرعة من التنافسية الشريفة تمثلت فى عدد الأهداف فى كل مباراة وتحول الهزيمة إلى فوز ساحق
>   ما حدث من تغير واضح وملموس فى مسيرة مصر الكروية على المستوى الأفريقى وتفوق حسن شحاته على كل مدربى أفريقيا ومعظمهم من الأجانب وعلى رأسهم مانويل جوزيه أشهر من درب النادى الأهلى المصرى يجعلنا نلغى من حساباتنا الإعتماد على المدربين الأجانب لتدريب الفرق المصرية أو تدريب المنتخب القومى فى المستقبل 
> 
>  تجربة ناجحة 100% ذلك "_التغيير change_" الذى أحدثه مدرب مصرى على المستوى الأفريقى ونأمل أن يستمر ذلك النجاح ليتصاعد على تلك الأسس الناجحة التى وضعها وأرساها المعلم شحاته لينافس على العالمية وليستمر الثنائى الناجح _شحاته -غريب_ معا فى تولى إدارة المنتخب القومى وليستعدوا من الآن لكأس العالم القادمة فيفا 2014
> 
> ...





حقا لقد توافقت وتطابقت أفكارنا فالمقتبس بأعلاه هو ماكتبته في أحد المنتديات المصرية أِثناء فترة غياب منتدانا عن النت من أجل تحديث  سيرفره







> إن التغيير سواء أتى من القاعدة العامة للشعب و من الأسفل أو جاء من قمة الهرم السياسى ومن أعلى سلطاته لابد ان يكون وراءه زعيم حقيقى قادر على التغلغل بداخل قلوب هذا الشعب وأكرر قلوب هذا الشعب قبل عقوله هذا لأننا شعب عاطفى بالأساس ومع أنى أعرف أنك من دعاة إعمال العقل وتجنيب العاطفة عند التحدث عن التغيير السياسى فى وطننا إلا أننى أعلم أيضاً أن طبيعة هذا الشعب لن تسمح لزعيم بأن يتسيده قبل أن يتسيد قلبه ووجدانه وصدقنى



وهذا للأسف سر ضعفنا وسر تخلفنا
كوننا قلبيين أكثر من كوننا عقليين
منذ وفاة الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم
ونحن دائما
مفتقدين الراعي الصالح
والزعيم الملهم
الذي يقود ولا يسود
الذي يحكم ولا يتحكم
والذي يجئ والذي يروح
وطغت علينا أسطورة
الأب المتحكم والمسيطر

بعد أن كان في قديم الزمان
متحكما آلها

وآه لو كنا في مجتمع عقلاني
وليس مجتمع قلبي
ودستوره ليس فاسدا
كنت أول من يختار
العالم والمدير الناجح
النوبلي
أحمد زويل
قبل أن يخطفه أوباما ليصبح مستشارا له
وغيره في الساحة كثيرون
ولكن الفساد
يعمي العقول التي في القلوب
أو كما فعلت الهند
وأختارت المهندس الفذ
عبد الكلام
ليكون رئيسا لها



ومن هنا كان لزاما علينا
أن نمشي في خطي التغيير
بخطي أسرع
واضعين نصب أعيننا أن
العقلانية هي الحل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*سياسيون ومثقفون فى ندوة «مستقبل الديمقراطية»: مصر تحتاج لتوحيد قوى المعارضة*

* 																		كتب 																	* 													  ولاء نبيل ومحمود جاويش ومحسن سميكة 

   											 ٤/ ٢/ ٢٠١٠



جدد عدد من السياسيين والمثقفين والإعلاميين، أمس الأول، الدعوة إلى عقد مؤتمر قومى لحشد مختلف طبقات الشعب حول قضية التغير من أجل بناء دولة ديمقراطية، وطالبوا بتوحيد قوى المعارضة والبحث عن خارطة طريق للتحرك نحو الديمقراطية بالطرق السلمية عبر الاتفاق على رؤية واحدة من خلال الاحتكام للشعب.


وأكدوا خلال ندوة «مستقبل الديمقراطية فى مصر»، والتى دعت إليها لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين، برئاسة محمد عبدالقدوس، أن الشعب يريد دولة ليس بها تزوير أو تمديد أو اعتقال، دولة يكرم فيها حسن شحاتة وليس محمد إبراهيم سليمان.


قال الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية جامعة القاهرة، منسق الحملة المصرية ضد التوريث، إن بناء نظام ديمقراطى فى بلد حكمها الاستبداد لأكثر من نصف قرن أمر ليس سهلاً، لكونها مسألة لا تتعلق بتغير القوانين أو الدستور بقدر ما تتعلق بتغير الثقافة السياسية، مما يتطلب وقتاً طويلاً، فعلينا أن نبدأ فوراً بتوحيد قوى المعارضة من أجل إقناع كل القوى السياسية من أجل التغيير، الذى لن يأتى مطلقاً من الحزب الوطنى، لاحتكاره السلطة والثروة، والذى قاد البلاد حتى تدهورت الأحول من سيئ إلى أسوأ. 



وطالب بأن تكون هناك خارطة طريق للتحرك الديمقراطى بالوسائل السلمية، كى لا تحدث فوضى فى البلاد، تقود إلى حكم عسكرى، أو سيطرة جماعات متطرفة يرفضها الشعب، وضرورة الاتفاق على رؤية واحدة، والتركيز على أن يكون الاحتكام للشعب، الذى مازال الطريق مغلقاً أمامه لخوض انتخابات حرة نزيهة، بسبب المادة ٨٨ من الدستور، التى تقنن التزوير، حسب وصفه، إضافة إلى إزاحتها القضاة عن الإشراف على الانتخابات، فضلاً عما نعانيه من استبداد دائم نابع من تطبيق المادة ٧٧ من الدستور، والتى تطلق مدد الولاية الرئاسية، وكذلك المادة ٧٦ التى حصرت الاختيار فى حزب واحد، ومنعت الكفاءات من الترشيح للانتخابات الرئاسية.





> نافعة أن هناك سوء فهم لمعنى «الحملة المصرية ضد التوريث»، لافتاً إلى أنها ليست ضد جمال مبارك، لكنها ضد التوريث بكل معانيه، سواء كان يهدف إلى نقل السلطة من الأب إلى الابن، أو من الأب إلى شخص آخر يختاره الرئيس.



وأضاف حمدين صباحى، عضو مجلس الشعب، أن الديمقراطية والعدالة معان وطنية لابد أن يقاتل المصريون من أجلها، لأن النخبة السياسية لن تتمكن من إنجاز أى تغيير ما دام الجمهور يجلس فى مقاعد المتفرجين، خاصة أننا نعيش فى ظل سلطة الفقر والفساد والاستبداد، ونهب الثروة الوطنية إلى خارج الحدود، أو حصرها فى عدد من الجيوب، على حد تعبيره.


وأشار عصام العريان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان، إلى أن نخبة صغيرة هى التى تحدد أسماء المرشحين بطريقة تضمن الفوز لرقم واحد، دون جهد، بينما الأسماء المرشحة غير قادرة على المنافسة، وذلك فى الوقت الذى يبحث فيه المواطن عمن يفوز فى إطار انتخابات حقيقية.


وقال إن «الإخوان» قدموا نموذجاً عملياً لتداول السلطة خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية ٢٠٠٥، ولديهم القدرة على تقديم يد ممدودة من أجل جهد مشترك، ويقود إلى تغيير حقيقى ومستقبل ديمقراطى، لأن «الإخوان» - على حد قوله - لديهم الاستعداد لتقديم تنازلات لإحداث إصلاح شامل فى كل مجالات الحياة، ولتحقيق تنمية اجتماعية واقتصادية، فالمدخل الحقيقى هو الإصلاح السياسى ولذا علينا التجول فى القرى والنجوع والنوادى ومقار الأحزاب للحديث مع الشعب وليس النخبة.


وقال مجدى الدقاق، رئيس تحرير مجلة أكتوبر، القيادى فى الحزب الوطنى: «قبل التحدث عن مستقبل الديمقراطية فى مصر، لابد من التعرف أولاً عن أى ديمقراطية نتحدث، أو مصر التى نرغب فيها، ولفت إلى أن قوى المعارضة لم تتفق على شكل الدولة التى ترغب فيها، مشيراً إلى أن الحزب الوطنى طرح رؤية لهذه الدولة، التى تحقق الاقتصاد الحر مع العدالة الاجتماعية، لافتاً إلى إصراره على إجراء انتخابات ديمقراطية، وتعددية حزبية، فى دولة مدنية وليست دينية.


وقال سعد هجرس، المدير التنفيذى لجريدة «العالم اليوم»: «تشبعنا من فرض الوصاية على الشعب باسم السياسة، فنحن نعيش فترة توازن الضعف، بسبب سيطرة حكم غير قادر على القيام بمهامه، أو تحمل أعباء الحكم، ومعارضة غير قادرة على إزاحة هذا الحكم، أو مناهضة هذا النظام، فلدينا عزوف عن المشاركة.


فيما حدد الإعلامى الكبير حمدى قنديل، كلمته فى الرد على مفهوم الدولة التى يطالب بها الراغبون فى التغيير، وقال: «إننا نريد دولة ديمقراطية ليس بها توريث، ولا تمديد ولا تزوير ولا اعتقال ولا حجر على قيام الأحزاب، وأن يحال فيها المتهم إلى محكمة مدنية، ودولة ديمقراطية ليس بها تصنت، ولا فساد، دولة وطنية ليس بها احتكار ولا يباع تاريخها، دولة يحصل فيها حسن شحاتة على وسام وليس محمد إبراهيم سليمان، ونريد دولة نشرب فيها ماءً نقياً، وليست مياه مجارى، ولا تزاوج فيها بين السلطة والثروة، وأن تكون مقدراتها بيدها، وألا يصدر فيها الغاز إلى إسرائيل، فهذه هى الدولى التى يريدها الشعب المصرى».


وقال الدكتور أسامة الغزالى حرب، رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية: «تعد المادة ٧٦ بمثابة القشة التى قصمت ظهر البعير، التى تؤكد عدم وجود نية لأى إصلاح ديمقراطى.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*علي الرغم من ان لسه الخط عندي لايظهر له احجام وده مانعني شويه من متابعه المنتدي زي الاول 
رغم تغيير نسخه الويندوز باكملها وان شاء الله تستطيع  اداره المنتدي ان تنتهي سريعا من التحديث المأمول ...للمنتدي 

الحاقا بردي الاسبق 
اقول هنا عن متطلبات التغيير الذي يامله دكتورنا العزيز  وكلنا معه ايضا بالتاكيد 
بدايه اقول بان الشعوب بطبيعتها لاتحب التغيير  لانها دوما راضيه بالواقع المفروض عليها حلوه بمره 
ولايبدا التغيير في اي مكان بالعالم ,,الا اذا وجدت ..  قله تريد التغيير
هذه القله التي ينبغي ان تكون مؤمنه حقا ..تؤمن بالله وتعرف جيدا احكام دينه 
هؤلاء هم من بيدهم التغيير .. فهم لايريدون حكما او منصبا او مالا  بل يطمعون في جزاء الله فقط 
انا اختلف مع القائلين انه ينبغي للتغيير ثوره كامله في ال80 مليون مصري 
هذا الكلام انا اختلف معه ولا اره صحيحا لسبب  
ان الغالبيه لايكونو مؤهلين لاحداث تغيير بل يكون بيد القله منهم فقط وهلاء القله هم من نحتاج الي ان يوجد امثالهم 
لقد استخدم القران حين وصف الكثره فقال (( ولكن اكثرهم لايعلمون ,, ولكن اكثرهم لايعقلون ,,, ولكن اكثر الناس لايؤمنون ,,الخ )) 
اما حين وصف القله قال فيهم .. وقليل من عبادي الشكور ,,, وما امن معه الا قليل  .. 
وحديث النبي واضح جدا ..يبعث الله علي كل راس مائه عام من يجدد لهذه الامه دينها 
وهذا يؤكد بان التغيير بيد القله فقط ولا يلزم لان يكون كل الشعب او غالبه او نصفه حتي ..هكذا 
لان الغالبيه غير مستعدون لسلك طريق الاصلاح والتغيير الذي من المكن فيه ان تفقد مالك
 .. واهلك او ان تطرد من بلدك ...
من يتحمل هذا غير القله فقط 
حتي التاريخ يؤكد ذلك 
فقد خرج قطز من وسط المنبطحين لاوامر التتار 
وصلاح الدين ومن معه خرجو ممن اناخو وجوههم للصليبين .. 
واذا وجدنا الكثره في زمنهم تجدهم لايستحقون حتي مجرد الدعاء لهم 
والان لاتغيير لانه لايوجد قله مؤمنه تريد احداث تغيير حقيقي 
وكل منا يسال نفسه ... قبل ان يسال  متي  التغيير

هل هو من هذه القله التي تستطع احداث تغيير ام لا ..

شكرا لموضوك الثري فعلا دكنور جمال 
تحياتي اليك دائما*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نعم أتفق معك تماما
>  عزيزي أحمد ناصر
>  في إن كل شئ في هذه الدنيا
>  يبدأ صغيراً ثم يأخذ طريقه للنمو
>  فالطفل يبدأ جنينا ثم يخرج من بطن أمه
>  بعد معاناة للطفل والأم معا
> 
>  
>  وكذلك البذرة الصغيرة
> ...





> *
> 
> 
> اقول هنا عن متطلبات التغيير الذي يامله دكتورنا العزيز  وكلنا معه ايضا بالتاكيد 
> بدايه اقول بان الشعوب بطبيعتها لاتحب التغيير  لانها دوما راضيه بالواقع المفروض عليها حلوه بمره 
> ولايبدا التغيير في اي مكان بالعالم ,,الا اذا وجدت ..  قله تريد التغيير
> هذه القله التي ينبغي ان تكون مؤمنه حقا ..تؤمن بالله وتعرف جيدا احكام دينه 
> هؤلاء هم من بيدهم التغيير .. فهم لايريدون حكما او منصبا او مالا  بل يطمعون في جزاء الله فقط 
> انا اختلف مع القائلين انه ينبغي للتغيير ثوره كامله في ال80 مليون مصري 
> ...




 
*نعم عزيزي ابــن مـصــر* 
وتأكيدا لكلامك بخصوص تلك القلة راجع المشاركة رقم ٥١ المقتبسة أعلاه
لكن ألم يحن الأوان لنغوص في آلية (ميكانيزم ) هذا التغيير بدلا من الدوران حول أنفسنا حول مفهوم التغيير أو أن الشعوب لا تحب التغيير (هذه شائعات مغرضة يطلقها زبانية المتحكمين المستبدين ليطيل عمر بقائهم علي كراسي السلطة ).... 

من هذا الذي يرفض من الشعب أن يغير من طريقة حياته ليرتقي بها (نأخذ مثلا بسيطا من هذا الذي يرفض تغيير الجو وقضاء شهر أجازة علي شاطئ البحر .... هل التغيير حلال للأغنياء وحرام لغير القادرين)

عزيزي * ابــن مـصــر*
عندما تتكلم عن الشعوب لا تعمم قاعدة    "* الشعوب بطبيعتها لاتحب التغيير" وأحصر كلامك علي الشعب المصري الذي نحن بصدد دراسة مشكلته مع التغيير* 

ولنحاول مع بعضنا البعض التفكير سويا   في آلية (ميكانيزم ) هذا التغيير من خلال منتدانا ونحن كما تري قلة ولسنا كل الشعب المصري أليس كذلك؟!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				لكن ألم يحن الأوان لنغوص في آلية (ميكانيزم ) هذا التغيير بدلا من الدوران حول أنفسنا حول مفهوم التغيير أو أن الشعوب لا تحب التغيير (هذه شائعات مغرضة يطلقها زبانية المتحكمين المستبدين ليطيل عمر بقائهم علي كراسي السلطة )....
			
		

اسمحلي بالاختلاف مع حضرتك هنا دكتور جمال .. 

هذه يطلقها زبانيه الحكم النستبدين .. نعم .. 

لكنها  ليست شائعات بل هي حقيقه   وراسخه  .. وتلك هي المشكله 

دعهم يقولو مايقولو ,,لكننا فعلا ذلك شعب لايريد التغيير .. 






			
				من هذا الذي يرفض من الشعب أن يغير من طريقة حياته ليرتقي بها (نأخذ مثلا بسيطا من هذا الذي يرفض تغيير الجو وقضاء شهر أجازة علي شاطئ البحر .... هل التغيير حلال للأغنياء وحرام لغير القادرين
			
		

)

نعم هناك من يرفض  ليس لانه يابي الحياه الافضل وليس لان الوضع الحالي يعجبه 

ولكن 

لانه لايريد دفع المقابل لهذه الحياه التي يتمناها 

انه يري ان المقابل الذي سيدفعه  اغلي واثمن من سكوته ورضائه الحالي 
 وان بقاء الوضع علي ماهو عليه ( رغم مساوئه ) افضل واسهل من ان يغير ويسلك طريق
التغيير امام  نتائج يراها هو انها  غير مضمونه بل قد تودي في نهايه المطاف الي السجن 
او الي العزل من وظيفته او التنكيل به ....او ...او ... او ... الخ 






			
				عزيزي ابــن مـصــر
عندما تتكلم عن الشعوب لا تعمم قاعدة " الشعوب بطبيعتها لاتحب التغيير" وأحصر كلامك علي الشعب المصري الذي نحن بصدد دراسة مشكلته مع التغيير
			
		

اختلف مع حضرتك هنا ايضا دكتور جمال 
لماذا احصر كلامي علي الشعب المصري وكل تجارب التغيير والاصلاح بدات هكذا 
قد ذكرت قطز وصلاح الدين وهناك كثيرين غيرهم ايضا 
وايضا تجربه مهاتير محمد في ماليزيا 
وغاندي في الهند 
والنساء هم من بداو نهضه المانيا بعد الحرب العالميه الثانيه 
واليابان وتاريخ قيامها بعد رميها بالقنبله النوويه 

تجدها كلها بدات صغيره ..ثم كبرت وكبرت وكبرت الي ان اصبحت كمشروع قومي يشترك فيه الجميع 





			
				ولنحاول مع بعضنا البعض التفكير سويا في آلية (ميكانيزم ) هذا التغيير من خلال منتدانا ونحن كما تري قلة ولسنا كل الشعب المصري أليس كذلك؟!
			
		

قله نعم 

لكنها قليله جدا جدا جدا يادكتور 

مازالت بحاجه الي ان تزيد قليلا حتي نستطع قياده الاصلاح 

دمت بكل الخير دكتور جمال 

تقبل خالص تقديري*

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
دكتور جمال 
من رأيك لماذا انقطت عن المنتدى ؟
لأني أحسست اننا لا نحدث تغيير في مجرى الأحداث
المصريين كشعب و ثقافه خائف من تلك الكلمه فلو كان الموجود سيء فيتوقعون ان يكون القادم أسوأ
أول سؤال في حل لغزك يا دكتور
كيف يجب أن يكون أول تغيير و اصلاح سياسي أم اقتصادي ؟
لو اقتصادي يصبح عند الناس اطمئنان على الرزق و يتجهون الى السياسه و كيف يتم الاصلاح الاقتصادي بدون اداره سياسيه جيده حلقه مفرغه لا يعلم أي شخص كيفيه الخروج منها
و لي عوده*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

** 

 




مناظر لا بد أن تختفي من حياتنا
 لا بد من وجود فاصل بين الريف والمدينة
  منظر تراه يوميا
 في شارع جزيرة العرب
 علي بعد أمتار من منزل وزير الداخلية
 حبيب العادلي
 بشارع لبنان المهندسين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

** 
*ليه منحاولشي نغير من الإعتماد علي الغاز وأنابيب البوتاجاز إلي الطاقة الشمسية لإستخدامات البيوت المصرية ......... برضك ده نوع من التغيير الإيجابي  مش كده ولا إييييه ؟!
***

----------


## اليمامة

> ** 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مناظر لا بد أن تختفي من حياتنا
>  لا بد من وجود فاصل بين الريف والمدينة
> ...


صورة سيئة جدا يا دكتور...دول مش بنى آدمين بجد اللى بيعملوا كدة...ولا فيه أدنى أحساس بمصريتهم..او حتى بالنضافة اللى الاسلام حث عليها...هل فى بيوتهم كدة؟...أكيد..
دول نغيرهم ازاى...؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> ** 
> *ليه منحاولشي نغير من الإعتماد علي الغاز وأنابيب البوتاجاز إلي الطاقة الشمسية لإستخدامات البيوت المصرية ......... برضك ده نوع من التغيير الإيجابي  مش كده ولا إييييه ؟!
> ***


تمام...دا تغيير ايجابى احنا فى أشد الحاجة الية...بس مكلف جدا..
وعرفت انهم بالفعل عملوا مشاريع باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية على طريق البحر الاحمر والأماكن الصحراوية..
برضة الكلام حلو...لكن الآلية....ازاى؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تمام...دا تغيير ايجابى احنا فى أشد الحاجة الية...بس مكلف جدا..
> وعرفت انهم بالفعل عملوا مشاريع باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية على طريق البحر الاحمر والأماكن الصحراوية..
> برضة الكلام حلو...لكن الآلية....ازاى؟؟



لكن الآلية....ازاى؟؟ لكن الآلية....ازاى؟؟ لكن الآلية....ازاى؟؟

بسيطة خالص الحل في التكاتف والتعاونيات... وبدلا من تركيب أطباق الدش العشرات فوق سطح بيت مصري كان الحل هو طبق دش مركزي لكل بيت..... بالمثل بدلا من عشرات منصات الطاقة الشمسية علي سطح كل بيت يكفي منصة طاقة شمسية مركزية تخدم البيت كله....مع تولي قطاع الصناعات الحربية في مصر تصنيع هذه المنصات الشمسية وخصوصا ونحن في حالة إسترخاء عسكري منذ معركة العبور في ١٩٧٣

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

استاذنا الكبير جمال
نتسائل عن التغيير 
هنغير مين بمين
الا يجب ان تتاح لنا الخيارات كي نستطيع ان نختار
اعتقدنا ان القانون المشئوم اياة سيتيح لكل من لة الجرئة والشجاعة ان يتقدم
لمنصب (التغيير)ولكنة للاسف حدد وفصل وخيط الثوب علي قد (التغيير)
خبرني باللة عليك من من شعب مصر كلة تنطبق علية شروط ( التغيير)
لقد تم واد كل من اراد ان يرفع صوتة لنسمعة راجع ملفات (ايمن نور) ولست من انصاره
او نعمان عاشور ولست من مؤيدية
ام نغيير بمن لا نعرفهم وتصبح الحالة ابوها عند اخوها واهو كلة ماشى
من نختار للتغير ولم ولن نجد من يصلح ان يصبح علي قمة الهرم
اسف لتشاؤمى
ولك سلامي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذنا الكبير جمال
> نتسائل عن التغيير 
> هنغير مين بمين
> الا يجب ان تتاح لنا الخيارات كي نستطيع ان نختار
> اعتقدنا ان القانون المشئوم اياة سيتيح لكل من لة الجرئة والشجاعة ان يتقدم
> لمنصب (التغيير)ولكنة للاسف حدد وفصل وخيط الثوب علي قد (التغيير)
> خبرني باللة عليك من من شعب مصر كلة تنطبق علية شروط ( التغيير)
> لقد تم واد كل من اراد ان يرفع صوتة لنسمعة راجع ملفات (ايمن نور) ولست من انصاره
> او نعمان عاشور ولست من مؤيدية
> ...



للأسف نغمة كلامك نغمة إنكسارية متشائمة وعليك بقراءة الروشته التالية لعلك تخرج من حالتك الإكتائبية تلك !

*  فاللهم أشهد بما أوصيت* 

                                                                                سؤال العزيزة اليمامة كان ماذا تريد منا يا دكتور جمال ؟    وهاكم إجابتي        وصيتي

كتب بواسطة:                          دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى






> من نختار للتغير ولم ولن نجد من يصلح ان يصبح علي قمة الهرم
> اسف لتشاؤمى
> ولك سلامي



الأهم من تغيير قمة الهرم  
هو تغييير قاعدة الهرم 
وتخيل قمة هرم بدون قاعده
عارف إييه اللي حيحصل 
القمة حتقع وتنكسر دماغها
وتيجى القاعدة السليمة والمتينه
وتعلي القاعدة شويه شويه
لغاية مايبقى للهرم قمه جديده
من نفس خامة القاعده
ومفيش فرق بين قمة الهرم وقاعدته
وهنا مش حنلاقى أسياد وعبيد
لكن حنلاقى هرم متجانس
كله مبنى من خامه واحده


 
التغيير الجماعى من أسفل
لأعلي
هو المطلوب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nefer                      
> 
> واتفق البرادعي مع المجموعة على  تشكيل "جمعية وطنية من أجل التغيير"، على أن توجه الدعوى لكل المواطنين  والقوى السياسية والأحزاب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني للانضمام إليها.


  بإذن الله سأكون أول المنضمين لهذه الجمعية 


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
 خبيرتحليل مشاكل من جذورها

----------


## بريف هااارت

وهنا لي حديث 

التغير وهل هو مجرد رغبه للتغير ورؤية الجديد !!!

ام أنها الرغبه في الهروب من الفشل علي حساب الملايين ؟؟؟

وهل دولتنا فعلا كما يقولون ...

وهنا لابد من التوضيح أنا مواطن مصري أدفع الضرائب وكل المستحقات 


ولم يسبق لي أن كسبت مليم واحد علي أرض مصر أو من دولة مصر 


نظرا لسفري المستمر والدائم خارج أرض الوطن ..


ولكنني مصري واري واسمع وأتابع 


من منكم ينكر تطور الحياه ومستواها بداخل مصر لمعظم المصريين 

العاملين علي أرضها وعشر خطوط تحت كلمة العامليين وليس المتقاعسين

والمتواكليين وأصحاب النفوس التي بها غرض 


من منكم لايري حال المنطقه العربيه من يوم دخول صدام للعراق في المره الأولي وماذا حل بها 


ولولا القياده المصريه الحكيمه لأصبحنا نعيش بداخل حرب ومشاكل ليس لنا بها قبل 


والمحيط الجغرافي المحيط بنا خير دليل وشاهد ...


بدون نفاق الله يستر علي مصر في عهد العولمه بعدك يامبارك فقد أتقنت اللعبه


السياسيه وأستطعت قيادة شعبك في أحلك ظروف العولمه الجديده


الكلمات البراقه ومعارضة الحاكم والدوله سهله جدا وألقاء التهم والتهكم أسهل


لكن الأحساس بالمسؤليه والخوف علي الوطن من المتربصين شيئا آخر يبدو


أن الكثير منا لايدركه


عندما تفشل ليست مسؤولية الوطن بل مسؤليتك أنت


عندما تسوء حالتك الماديه ليست مسؤولية الوطن بل مسؤوليتك أنت


وختاما أحترم رأي الجميع وأتوقع المعامله بالمثل

بريف هااارت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وهنا لي حديث 
> 
> التغير وهل هو مجرد رغبه للتغير ورؤية الجديد !!!
> 
> ام أنها الرغبه في الهروب من الفشل علي حساب الملايين ؟؟؟
> 
> وهل دولتنا فعلا كما يقولون ...
> 
> وهنا لابد من التوضيح أنا مواطن مصري أدفع الضرائب وكل المستحقات 
> ...



** 

 يا مستر بريف هارررت Brief Heart 



يا من أنت رافض للتغيير ومحبا للتجمد وتصلب الشرايين
التغيير هو سنه من سنن الحياة
التغيير معناه تجديد الدم
وكتر خير مبارك الأب فى تجنيبه مصر الحروب طوال فترة حكمه
ولكن لا خير فى التغيير السلبى من الأب إلي الأبن لمجرد أن أباه هو المتحكم والمسيطر فهذا هو التغيير السلبى بعينه وهذا النوع من التغيير هو الذى نرفضه
لأن بهذا التغيير تنعدم المساواة وتكافؤ  الفرص بين أبناء الوطن الواحد
وأيضا لأننا كما قد تعلم أننا نعيش فى دولة أسمها جمهورية مصر العربية
ولسنا نعيش فى دولة أسمها المملكة المباركية

وأجزم إنك عندما لا ترغب فى التغيير وبقاء الوضع على ما هو عليه فهذا هو قرارك وأنت حر فيه 

فبالله عليك أتركنا  ودعنا لشأننا نحن من نريد  التغيير الإيجابى من أجل مصر دولة متقدمة وكفانا وجودنا فى قاع سلة الأمم لأكثر من خمسين عاما...



 :Bye:  ووداعا مستر بريف هارررت  يا من أنت فى سفر دائم ومستمر خارج أرض الوطن !

مع كل دعوات ساكنى العشوائيات المصرية بسفر سعيد فى كل مرة تكون خارج الوطن !  

**

----------


## بريف هااارت

> ** 
> 
>  يا مستر بريف هارررت Brief Heart 
> 
> 
> 
> يا من أنت رافض للتغيير ومحبا للتجمد وتصلب الشرايين
> التغيير هو سنه من سنن الحياة
> التغيير معناه تجديد الدم
> ...




الدكتور المهندس جمال باشا الشربيني 

أولا لست من سكان العشوائيات قد تكون من ابناء المنصوره 

إذا ماخاب ظني تتلاعب بالحروف بحرفيه أحسدك عليها 


سكان العشوائيات لسان حال المثقفين لايدرون عنك ولا عني 

ويعرفون لمن يلجاون لتغير وتسوية اوضاعهم وان كنت مستمرا 

بتمسكي برأي أن الله لايغير مابقوم حتي يغيروا ما بانفسهم

قد تكون الظروف ولكن الظروف من المستحيل أن تكون مستمره 

وللأبد

بالنسبه لتوارث الحكم قد أختلف معك !!!  


هل من حق الدكتور أن يعد أبنه ويؤهله لدراسة الطب ليكون طبيبا ويخلفه

بالعياده أو المستشفي وهذا الحق محرم علي رئيس الدوله ؟؟؟


التغير والجمود وجهان لعمله واحده والأهم هو الأستقرار في وقت قد 

تكون هزته مميته ...

لن أكون لا انا ولا انت أدري بمصلحة أمه قاست وعانت من الحروب

والمشاكل والوقوف بجوار من ندعوهم بالأشقاء وعند الملمات لانجد 

سوي النكران والجحود ...


مللنا الصوت العالي وآدعاء الوطنيه والمتاجره بمصالح شعب ذكي يعرف

من مجرد كلمه ماذا تريد ....

نحن شعب حضاري حضارته تتمتد بجذور التاريخ ولو شعرنا بما يضير وأن 

الأداء الرئاسي ليس علي المستوي لوقفنا وقفة رجل واحد وأحرقنا الحاضر 

والماضي ولكن من وجهة نظر متواضعه الجميع راضي وصابر لأنه يعلم أن 

المستقبل له وأن الرئيس يعمل من أجل ذلك وليس ضروريا أن نصفق له أو نستجعله

فقط نحن نشعر به ونشعره برضانا بمواقف كثيره لا مجال هنا لحصرها

الأغلبيه هي الاهم والاعم ورضاها يفند كل مواقف المعارضين بصمت وحكمه


بريف هااارت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الدكتور المهندس جمال باشا الشربيني 
> أولا لست من سكان العشوائيات قد تكون من ابناء المنصوره  
> إذا ماخاب ظني تتلاعب بالحروف بحرفيه أحسدك عليها  
> سكان العشوائيات لسان حال المثقفين لايدرون عنك ولا عني  
> ويعرفون لمن يلجاون لتغير وتسوية اوضاعهم وان كنت مستمرا  
> بتمسكي برأي أن الله لايغير مابقوم حتي يغيروا ما بانفسهم 
> قد تكون الظروف ولكن الظروف من المستحيل أن تكون مستمره  
> وللأبد 
> بالنسبه لتوارث الحكم قد أختلف معك !!!   
> ...



كل ما تقوله مرفوض تماما .... أهلا بالطبيب الذي يورث أولاده عيادته ومهنتهه ...... أهلا بالمحامي الذي يورث أولاده مكتبه ومهنتهه .... الخ
أما رئيس جمهورية يورث أبنه ويزور في الدستور لصالح الحزب الذي يرأسه فهذا هو المرفوض قلبا وقالبا ..... 

وإن أراد مبارك الحكم لأبنه فليكون ذلك  عندما يحصل علي لقب "الرئيس السابق" وعلي غرار ما حدث لبوش الكبير وبوش الصغير في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  يا مستر بريف هااارت ياللي أنت علي طول بره مصر  وسيبوا مصر ومشاكلها للي يعيش جوه مصر  وإن كنت أنا من المهندسين حاليا لكن أنا من مواليد دوران شبرا قسم روض الفرج القاهرة قبل ماتبوظ وتبقي القاهرة الكبري علي وزن الشقيقة الكبري مصر !  

وسلملي لما تسافر علي إيطاليا و بيلا روما  Bella Roma
وسلملي لما تسافر علي ألمانيا وإيش هاب كاين جيلت
Ich habe keine gelt
 وسلملي لما تسافر علي الهند ونماستي Namaste 
وياريت لما تسافر علي أمريكا تسلمي علي بوش ١ وبوش ٢
والسلام أمانه يا خواجه بريف هااارت !

----------


## الا جتماعى

ان الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما با نفسهم وان التغيير قادم والصحوة اتية لان دوام الحال من المحال ومن سرة زمن ساءتة ازمان وقهر الحكومة الحالية التى دفعت الشعب للسلبية ها قد دنت لانة لم يعد هناك شىء يخشاة الناس فا الشعب المصرى كايوب المبتلى وستعود لة صحتة واموالة وممتلكاتة فى القريب انشاءالله

----------


## نــوران

عمووووووووووووووو جمال  فعلا افتقدتك كثيرااااااااا

انا هاقول لك ســــــــــر  

((( انا من ضمن الناس اللي  اصابها  الاكتئاب  ::(:   ))) 


و خد عندك الموقف ده ....

كنت في محطة مترو الانفاق  _ محطة جامعة القاهرة _  لقيت شباب و طلبة و طالبات   حصل مناقشة بسيطة كده  كان فيه واحد بيناقشهم عن سلوكياتهم _ وواضح انه رجل مثقف _ و في وسط كلامه  قال لشاب منهم : ا يا اخي انا لا احمل لك اي ((( ضغينة )))  و حاول تفهم كلامي


لقيت الطلبة كلهم مش عارفين معنى كلمة ((( ضغينة !!!!!!!!))) 


و كانت الطامة الكبرى ان كل الطلبة على المحطة تم سؤالهم عن معنى الكلمة  و مافيش حد عرفهاااااااااا  

(( مع انهم طلعوا طلبة في كلية دار العلوم !!! ))

لكن طبعا عارفين مصطلحات عبيطة و اسلوب جديد في الكلام المتخلف

(((  جميلة طحن )))  <<< رقة التعبير 

(((  شديدة اخر حاجة )))  <<<< قمة البلاغة

((( صبح صبح يا عم الحاج ))) <<<< قدوتهم اللمبي 

و نكتة الموسم القنبلة ..... وسعوا عشان اقولها لو سمحتم  :: 

((( شباب البلاك ميتال )))  اوباااااااااااا   ::   <<<< اراجوزات الموسم  شفتهم في برنامج الحقيقة على دريم2

و سؤالي الساذج هو  :: 
----------------------- 

هل تنتظر من الجيل ده انه يغير اي شئ ؟؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عمووووووووووووووو جمال  فعلا افتقدتك كثيرااااااااا
> 
> 
> و سؤالي الساذج هو 
> ----------------------- 
> 
> هل تنتظر من الجيل ده انه يغير اي شئ ؟؟؟؟




 :f2:  أبنة أخى العزيزة نوران

وأنا أيضا أفتقدتك كثيرا  ولكن ما باليد حيلة وكنت أنتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر  ..... وسأعود إليك غدا بإذن  الله لأن بطاريتى الذاتية محتاجه إعادة شحن !

وتصبحى على خير  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عمووووووووووووووو جمال  فعلا افتقدتك كثيرااااااااا
> 
> 
> و سؤالي الساذج هو 
> ----------------------- 
> 
> هل تنتظر من الجيل ده انه يغير اي شئ ؟؟؟؟



إبنة أخي العزيزة نوران

طالما في العمر بقية يأبنتي العزيزة  فالأمل سيظل موجودا ..... وشباب الفيس بوك خير دليل علي وجود الأمل في التغيير ..... هل نسيتي حركة ٦ أبريل من أين نشأت وهل نسيتي شباب البرادعي أين نشأوا .... هو الفيس البوك حيث اليد الطايلة لأمن النظام مبتورة ولا تستطيع المداهمة وتعكير صفو إجتماعات التغيير السلمي بحجة ممنوع الإجتماعات وممنوع التجمهر وممنوع المظاهرات وممنوع التفكير بحجة شعار الحزب الخايب المتحكم "إدينا عقلك وسيب الباقي علينا" !...



التغيير المطلوب تغيير تدريجي وليس تغيير فجائي وسريع والغير مستحب لضعفه ولسرعة إنهياره بعكس التغيير التدريجي والمنظم .... 


البرادعي: الشعب ليس هو المشكلة .... الشعب هو الحل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*توقيت هذه الرشوة مفضوح جداً
حقا إنه نظام فقد  ظله !*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

التغيير من أين يبدأ: «ثقافة التساؤل»

 (1) 
فى مطلع السنة الفائتة، 2009، كتب الشاعر الكبير أدونيس، واصفا حال بلداننا ما نصه « يبدو لى العالم العربي، أكثر من أى وقت مضى، كأنه ضاحية فقيرة فى المدينة الكونية: مدينة العلم والتقدم والحرية».. إن الفجوة الآخذة فى الاتساع بدرجة «متضاعفة» هى دافعنا للحديث عن ضرورة التغيير. 

(2) 
إن المتابع لما يجرى فى العالم من تحولات يدرك حجم الفجوة التى باتت تتسع بيننا وبين دول مثل البرازيل وتشيلى وماليزيا بل وفيتنام وليس الغرب أو دول كنا نسير معها كتفا بكتف مثل الصين والهند واليابان-.. وها هو العام المنصرم يأبى أن ينتهى دون أن تعلن وكالات الأنباء أن تشيلى تستعد لدخول نادى الأغنياء.. وهو ما يدفعنا إلى السؤال: لماذا يتقدم من كان متعثرا ومتخلفا عنا ليصبح سابقا ومتقدما علينا.. ونتعثر نحن؟ وهو أمر تكرر أكثر من مرة.. ويستدعى منا أن نسأل أنفسنا لماذا يحدث ذلك؟.. ومن أين نبدأ كى نلحق بالذين يتقدمون؟

(3) 
طرحنا فى الأسبوع الماضى ضرورة العودة إلى التحليل الاجتماعى الاقتصادى، الذى يبدو لى أننا انقطعنا عنه- عمدا- والذى من خلاله نعرف دلالة الظواهر وأبعادها وما وراءها.. ولهذه العودة شرط أساسى هو أن نشيع ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه «ثقافة التساؤل» باعتبارها المدخل إلى أى تغيير.. بحيث يتم طرح كل التساؤلات المطلوبة عن الواقع الذى نعيشه ومعرفة الأسباب التى تعطل التقدم.. وما القوى التى من مصلحتها إبقاء الأمر الواقع على ما هو عليه.. وهكذا تكون الحصيلة المعرفية المتكونة هى البنية التحتية التى تتيح القدرة على البدء فى مسيرة التغير. 

(4) 
بيد أن نمط التنشئة، ومناهج التعليم، وطبيعة السلطة فى مؤسساتنا على اختلاف أنواعها.. تكرس فينا النظرة السكونية للموضوعات والقضايا المختلفة.. فكل شىء نتصوره مستقرا دوما، حيث لا يتعرض لتحولات نوعية متنوعة تنتج عنها مستجدات تحتاج إلى تعاطٍ جديد ومبادرات متعددة إبداعية وغير نمطية.. فلو أخذنا أى موضوع من الموضوعات المثيرة للجدل أو ملفاً من الملفات المثارة.. سوف نجد أننا نعيد إنتاج نفس المقاربات والتحليلات ونطرح نفس الإجابات التى أجابها أجدادنا منذ أكثر من قرن من الزمان، وكثيرا ما نجيب بإجابات أدنى من إجابات الأولين، هذا إذا أجبنا.. 
والنتيجة استمرار النقاشات دون حسم وبقاء الملفات مفتوحة على مدى زمنى ممتد.. فالاستقرار له الأولية وهذا يعنى ألا نسأل.. فالتساؤل من الشيطان لأنه يحمل- قطعا ودوما- الجديد الذى قد يؤدى إلى خلخلة ما هو قائم.. وليس غريبا أننا انقطعنا عن العالم دائم التحول.. وعن جديد العلم دائم التطور.. وركنا إلى الجمود وإلى الصور النمطية حول الأشخاص والقضايا والعالم.. فالأحكام جاهزة مسبقا، والقوالب الذهنية مشكلة سلفا.. إنه- وبحسب النفرى- «الجهل المستقر». 

(5) 
إن أهمية تبنى «ثقافة التساؤل» تجعلنا ندرك أنه لا يوجد واقع ساكن غير قابل للتغيير، وأنه لا توجد فكرة غير قابلة للنقد والنقض.. وعليه فإن «ثقافة التساؤل» هى المدخل إلى التغيير، لأنها وحدها القابلة أن «تحررنا» من أن «كله تمام» وأنه «ليس فى الإمكان أفضل مما هو كائن»، والاستكانة إلى الثبات الذى من نتائجه ألا نبارح مكاننا أى نصبح «محلك سر» على اعتبار أن اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى ما نعرفهوش.. فالأصل فى الحياة هو التغيير وليس الجمود.. فلا يوجد شىء يبقى على حاله.. وكل جديد يطرأ يحمل مضامين جديدة. 

إن «ثقافة التساؤل» تمنحنا: 
* «القدرة» على مراجعة البنى والهياكل القائمة وما تدين به من أفكار وما تقوم به من أفعال، وعدم قبول أى أفكار وممارسات لا تصب فى اتجاه التقدم.. و«التجرؤ» على تجديدها. 

(6) 
تقول الحكمة المختبرة عبر التاريخ، ومن خلال تجارب الآخرين، مع بعض التعديل، أننا نكون: 
«موتى إذا لم نستطع التغيير، وجامدين إذا لم نُرد أن نتغير، 
وعبيداً إذا لم نجرؤ على التغيير» 
إذن ينطلق التغيير، ويصبح حقيقة، من قاعدة الحصيلة المعرفية التى تتكون بفضل «ثقافة التساؤل».. ومن هنا تتولد لدى كل منا: «القدرة»، و«الإرادة»، و«الجرأة» لإحداث التغيير.



 من موقع  



وللعلم هذا مجرد رأى واحد من الناس !

ورأيى هذا قابل للنقض والإبرام !

----------


## اليمامة

*اه..
تحليل جيد جدا للواقع العربى..
فعلا نحن نحلل ونحلل ونحلل الى ما لا نهاية ثم نستكين بدون أن يعقب التحليل اى تغيير
ونحن نتساءل كثيرا..ولكن لا يجدى التساؤل معنا ولا نجد له اى صدى عند الناس!!
انا الاخرى مندهشة لماذا تسبقنا كل الدول التى كانت فى ركاب اقل منا ونبقى نحن ى نفس الموضع..بالرغم من انه لا توجد هناك مقارنة بين الحضارات؟؟!
لماذااااااااااااااا؟؟؟
حقيقى لا اجد جواب شافى
هل الخطأ فينا..فى الناس العادية..ام الخطأ فى الحكام؟..
أم هى طبيعة جينات وهرمونات عربية؟ أم طبيعة ثقافة واسلوب حياة دولة؟
هل نحن شعوب غير قابلة اصلا للتغيير؟
هل ثقافة الاستقرار هى اهم عندنا من اى طموح؟
لماذا نبدو وكأننا نعدو فى نفس المكان؟
أمر يدعو للشفقة؟
ولا اجد أى تحليل جديد أضيفة سوى ادماننا تعود الشىء والاستسلام له..*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				انا الاخرى مندهشة لماذا تسبقنا كل الدول التى كانت فى ركاب اقل منا ونبقى نحن ى نفس الموضع..بالرغم من انه لا توجد هناك مقارنة بين الحضارات؟؟!
لماذااااااااااااااا؟؟؟
حقيقى لا اجد جواب شافى
هل الخطأ فينا..فى الناس العادية..ام الخطأ فى الحكام؟
			
		

في الكل 
اتعلمي شيئا 
كثير من الشعب لايبالي بغده ولا بيومه 
لايبالي الا بالحاله التي يعيشها 
اذا كان سعيدا تصور الدنيا كلها سعيده 
واذا كان حزينا تصور الدنيا كلها حزينه 
نفتقد النظره البعيده الاثر والعميقه الفكر 
كل ينظر الي حالته كشخص يعيش بمفرده في هذه البلد 
ليس الكل هكذا ....ولكن الغالب هكذا 
احيانا بشعر بان سؤالك الاخير ...بلا اجابه 
كالالغاز الذي لايجدي معها حل ..

لكني قد اكون وجدت الاجابه مؤخرا وحين رؤيتي لمهاجمي التغيير والدكتور برادعي 
ومناصرتهم للوضع والنظام الحالي الجاثم علي صدورنا 

حين قرات الايه الكريمه ...(( فاستخف قومه فاطاعوه )) 

تتكلم الايه عن فرعون ..واهل مصر وقتها المناصرين له والمسبحين له 

سبحان ربي .. كان الايه تنطق بحالنا اليوم 


المهم الا نفقد الامل 

هذا هو الوحيد الباقي 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من موقع



عزيزتى اليمامة ألم تعلمى أن المقال 




> من موقع




وهذا موقع معارض للحكم السورى والذى يحاول النظام المتحكم المصرى  أن يقلده ويورث الحكم من الرئيس مبارك صاحب الضربة الجوية لأبنه جمال (رجل الرجال!) كما ورث الأبن بشار الأب الجنرال حافظ الأسد ! ..... سوريا ومصر من ناحية أنظمة التحكم وجهان فاسدان لعملة واحدة صدئة 





> اه..
> تحليل جيد جدا للواقع العربى..
> فعلا نحن نحلل ونحلل ونحلل الى ما لا نهاية ثم نستكين بدون أن يعقب التحليل اى تغيير
> ونحن نتساءل كثيرا..ولكن لا يجدى التساؤل معنا ولا نجد له اى صدى عند الناس!!
> انا الاخرى مندهشة لماذا تسبقنا كل الدول التى كانت فى ركاب اقل منا ونبقى نحن ى نفس الموضع..بالرغم من انه لا توجد هناك مقارنة بين الحضارات؟؟!
> لماذااااااااااااااا؟؟؟
> حقيقى لا اجد جواب شافى
> هل الخطأ فينا..فى الناس العادية..ام الخطأ فى الحكام؟..
> أم هى طبيعة جينات وهرمونات عربية؟ أم طبيعة ثقافة واسلوب حياة دولة؟
> ...



أرجوكى أنا مليت حكاية البيضة الأول ولا الفرخة والرجاء الرجوع لمشاركاتى بإستخدام كلمتى البحث "البيضة" و "الفرخة" !

ممكن تكتبى 
جمال الشربينى البيضة
أو
جمال الشربينى الفرخة

فى الباحث جوجل

ومش مشكلة الناس تفهم أن أنا "فرخة" ولا "بيضة"  :1: 

المهم يعرفوا مين فيهم الأول البيضة ولا الفرخة !

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا كمان مليت على فكرة
حتى من البيضة ومن الفرخة
وأهو كلام!!!!!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عذرا أعزائى مرتادى ومتابعى هذا الموضوع سأكون متواجدا فى موضوع 
*  نعم أنا أستطيع  .... Yes I can* 

 						  								 					نعم أنا أستطيع .... ولكن هل أنت أيضا تستطيع  ؟! 

 					 						 						 						كتب بواسطة:  						دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وسأعود لموضوعنا هذا عند إنتهاء محاولتى الجديدة على طريق التغيير من أجل مصر أفضل مما عليه نحن الآن
والتى ستكون فى

*نعم أنا أستطيع  .... Yes I can*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_معا سنستطيع أن نغير_

----------

